# Grants Pass Auction Minis - Katya - colt born June 22



## Crystallos

My family got two mini mares from the Grants Pass mini auction last weekend. I was wondering what would be the best way to tell if they are pregnant. The mares are 17 and 2 years old and were running with a bunch of stallions. The older mare has had foals before and the younger mare is a maiden. The last possible date they could have been bred is September 14th.

I've heard of blood tests, urine tests, palpations and ultrasounds. Is there a type I missed? What is the method you have the most success with and find the most cost effective? We're having the vet out on Thursday. I believe he plans on palpating or doing ultrasound if the 2 year old is too small. I have someone nearby who will help be midwife with me and has a stall with camera. She put one hand just before the udder and used the other to put gentle pressure on the flank opposite from her. She said she didn't feel a foal kicking her hand. At what time in gestation does the foal start moving?

Thanks for any insight you can give.


----------



## countrymini

Hey there

I've used a urine test on my mare, showed 'NOT PREGNANT' and she wasn't so it worked for me. My other mare is a maiden and I'm not sure of her due date (was running with stallion for 4 months) but I could see kicking before she started to get bigger.


----------



## Crystallos

Thanks! After looking around the forum more, I decided to use the Wee Foal 120 test if either of the mares come up negative or borderline at the vet exam. Just to double check. 

My only experience with pregnant mares was a BLM yearling we adopted that was born in the holding facility. She shouldn't have been bred and we didn't know it. We thought she was just getting fat. One day I noticed she was bagged up and looking particularly pregnant. We had the vet out to palpate the next day, he confirmed and she gave birth that night to a healthy colt. No time for us to get prepared or worry about being there.

The mares we got are #37, who we have named Bridie, and #49 Knights Star Katyanna, Katia for short. Katia is an experienced broodmare and we know has had at least two foals. Bridie was auctioned as 12 years old, but we strongly suspect she is only 2. It's hard to be exact in their height as they desperately need their hooves trimmed, but I'd say Katia is 34-36" and Bridie is 30-32". Neither of them look pregnant to me right now, but I know they could be only three months along. Part of me doesn't want them pregnant, especially Bridie, because they've been through enough, but another part really wants to see babies.

It's hard to take pictures of them because Bridie doesn't trust us yet and Katia is overly friendly.


----------



## countrymini

Aw cute and furry




They look like they could be pregnant but my Sweety is the most pregnant looking horse I've ever seen, and she's not



(Don't tell her but she's staring an exercise regime today) Can't wait to see what your vet says!


----------



## Crystallos

Thank you so much for looking up information about all the horses. It's nice to know how many foals Katya has had. If she is pregnant, will it be possible to register her foal or do we have to know who the sire is? With the breeder running about 35 stallions and colts loose with the mares, it's a crapshoot as to who the father is. Katya came with both AMHA and AMHR papers, both with the same name, Knight Stars Katyanna.

Her name is Bridie (bride-ee). I have a habit of naming animals after other animals, so Birdie wouldn't be out of character for me, but it is Bridie. My sister thinks she's a "Bunny". She didn't come with papers and I was told she was probably CN LTD Bitsy Overo Babe by OHenry's Miniatures, but I was wondering if she might be CN LTD's Bit O Magic Baby. Then, after hearing the second filly wasn't registered, I was wondering if perhaps they are the same horse and the woman got confused on her website. They are both the same age, color, the names are very similar, they have the same sire, and the descriptions of the dams sound similar. Also, after comparing pictures, it looks like the pattern on my horse and the picture of Bit O Magic Baby are the same. Also, I don't know how accurate the breeder was when she registered, but Bridie has only one blue eye on the right. Either way, she is very cute and I love how her winter coat looks pink in person. She's like every little girls dream, a pink pony.


----------



## AnnaC

I hope you can find out if she's Overo Babe or Magic Baby - she's really cute whoever she is!!

Sorry, should have said WELCOME first!! So glad you managed to get two of the minis from that sale and lovely to be able to follow their progress here. If Bridie is in foal, lets hope she holds the pregnancy well into next year when she will at least be 3 years old. Will be interested to hear what your vet thinks or what any testing results give you.

Good luck with the girls - they really are an attractie looking pair.


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulation on your new minis!! I am Mary and have used the Wee Foal urine tests, but if your vet can do an ultrasound that is the BEST way to find out if they are pregnant, because then you can also find out about how far along the pregnancy is. With the Wee Foal tests, there is one that can be used early in the pregnancy (Wee Foal 38) but I have had very poor luck with that one. The other one (Wee Foal 120) only works from 120 days of pregnancy and beyond, so you need to have a good guess to start with. That one has worked very well for me, but I only use it to confirm a pregnancy on a mare that was already ultrasounded, or if the vet had trouble USing one (it does happen, especially since my vet doesn't sedate for US).

Just re-read the posts and see that you already decided to try the Wee Foal 120 if needed. Great idea!! It is really better for all involved if you can find out IF a mare is pregnant and about how far along she is. Being surprised may sound like fun, but believe me, you are also likely to find a dead surprise in the stall, and that is no fun at all. Ben there, done that, and have the haunting memories to show for it. But let the folks on this forum help you; we had three healthy foals this year, with everyone watching and helping (and calling!!).


----------



## Crystallos

Thanks for the welcomes and congratulations! Our vet appointment is today and I'll be very excited to see what the vet has to say about their possible pregnancies. Here are some pictures from yesterday when we took them out for a walk.


----------



## Crystallos

Unfortunately, the vet hasn't confirmed pregnancies on our horses. Bridie isn't handle-able for palpating or ultrasound yet, she's still very nervous of people touching her. She's better than when we got her though! Katya isn't as bad, but would have still needed to be sedated. Also, the vet feels that palpating and ultrasound on minis in only accurate during very early pregnancy and our mares are at least 90 days. He prefers to wait with miniature mares at this stage of possible pregnancy and see if they show signs like bagging up and turning pear shaped. I'm not that patient and I don't know if the hay we grow has fescue, so we are going to get the Wee Foal 120 tests and try that next month.

On other health news, they have been approved to meet our other horses! The vet confirmed Bridie's age around 2-3 years old. She has a healed ulcer on one eye and a locking stifle.


----------



## Crystallos

The big horses were very interested in the new minis. We have another mini mare, Smokey, and she is their favorite. The Fjord is Fluki and the Arabian cross is Beau. Katya and Bridie could care less about the other horses, there was grass to eat.


----------



## Crystallos

Not horses, but I thought some of you might like seeing some newborn kittens. My sister's Sphynx just had her second litter, six boys. She was huge at the end of her pregnancy.







(Please let me know if this is inappropriate.)


----------



## countrymini

So tiny!


----------



## Danielleee

Oh my goodness how adorable are those kittens and mama is gorgeous. I'd love to have a Sphynx one day.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I am a kitty person! That xray is so neat! I remember your posting on facebook with the girls you bought. They look so good! If I was able to go to the auction the splash/sabino roan was my choice. So glad you gave her a happy home!

My first and only urine foal test was the 120 one and I did what they suggested on the website and it worked beautifully for me. I bought a sport drink, cut and taped it and then tied it to a blanket like they said. I got tired of waiting so checked on her every 30 minutes in her stall so she couldn't walk far. It didn't spill and the test popped up a positive almost immediatly and yes she is due March/April. So for me it was easy and reliable.

This is only my second foal, hopefully the last. Too nerve racking! So I am still a newbie, reading and asking, waiting and pestering Missy. Love feeling that foal everytime, and it is as active as Jewel was, hope it is another filly.


----------



## Crystallos

We got our Wee Foal 120 tests in the mail a few days ago, but have to wait until January 15th to test. We're going to try the maxi pad and duct tape method of urine collection. I'm pretty excited to see the results.


----------



## Crystallos

Here are Bridie and Katya this morning. I'm leaning towards Bridie being pregnant. Katya just looks fat to me.


----------



## Crystallos

I've tried taking pictures of her from directly behind her, but her winter coat is 3-4 inches long and the color makes it really hard to tell what you're looking at.


----------



## Crystallos




----------



## rabbitsfizz

Hallo there, only just caught up with this thread. The Grey is long in the back, and I think that is what is confusing the issue- I would hazard a guess that both mares are in foal, it is a pity about the Sabino, it would have been nice to give her another year to grow up in, but there is nothing you can do.

As to the sire- you could DNA the foal and see if it, by any chance, matched to DNA of one of the stallions- I am not sure if AMHA or R are set up to do DNA searches, though.

The Sabino mare looks well enough grown physically, and she does have a backside on her, I have to say, so the chances are she will be OK....


----------



## Crystallos

Just a few more days until I can test and I'm really excited to see what the results will be. Rabbit - I agree that Bridie could use a year or two before this happened to her, but by the time the auction happened all the mares were at least 3 months pregnant. Too late for a morning after shot. And you may be right about Katya's long back hiding a baby. I was thinking that since she has had at least 4 foals, she would show more.

Here's a picture from yesterday when the sun came out briefly. The mini in the blanket is Smokey. She's from Southern California and never really got used to the winter cold here in Oregon. The Fjord is my mare, Fluki. She just loves the minis, especially Smokey. I think she thinks they are foals that smell like mares, both her favorite type of buddies.


----------



## AnnaC

I was going to say the same thing Diane - great picture - plus a possible pregnant tummy in my opinion!


----------



## Crystallos

I love seeing horse's laying down and feeling safe. I especially love the smile on Bridie in that picture. She's so cute!


----------



## HGFarm

Oh man, just saw your post here... I had thought about buying Katyanna years ago and didnt. I am glad she is in a good home now. Hope the 2 yr old is not bred- she could use another year to grow up and get some good nutrition.


----------



## Crystallos

I have the pad in place, but waiting for a mare to pee must be a lot like waiting for water to boil.




They were surprisingly cooperative with the application considering the sound of the tape and that I was essentially taping their cheeks together, lol. If everything goes smoothly, I should have results later.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

If you can get straw, just put down a straw bed and put her on it. She will pee. If you have a bucket handy you will get enough to fill it in a moment. If you need to be a bit more creative, I have seen people get some good results with a bamboo pole with a soup ladle taped to it!!!


----------



## Crystallos

Results are in! Bridie is not pregnant. Katya is pregnant. Last possible breeding date is September 14th.


----------



## Crystallos

Top test is Bridie's, bottom test is Katya's.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

I am so glad that the little one won't have a foal this year. She is so young. Can't wait to see the new baby though.


----------



## kehranc

I agree with everyone above.... Let that poor little girl grow a bit more first but woohoooo at least one new foal on the way .. congratulations...xx


----------



## AnnaC

Great news - cant wait to see Katya's baby later this summer! Congratulations!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Hi. I'm Katya's mother, along with my sister. We shared her purchase pric.e I'm so excited about Katya being pregnant. She's had at least 6 registered foals during her 17 years and I'm sure they were gorgeous. She's an appy with a beautiful solid body and stunning face. My niece (Crystallos) takes care of all the horses (bless her tremendously!) and I visit almost every day, so Katya and I are building a rapport (carrots help a lot). She's got mature ground manners and is very calm, although she doesn't like us touching her hind end. That will change over time. I've been keeping up with this thread, and I'm glad to finally be able to post myself.


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Evelyn - welcome to the Nutty Nursery, glad to have you here with us.

You have two very sweet mares there, you must be thrilled to find that Katya is in foal - very exciting! Also there is the good news that little Bridie is not in foal, she needs more time to grow and mature, bless her.

Please feel free to join in with the other threads here and to get to know us while we are waiting for Katya to produce her special baby.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Congratulations on the good news..both pretty mares are looking very happy


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations, looks like there will be plenty of spotted babies this year.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Crystallos

Here are a couple pictures for you ladies to consider. We don't know her breeding date, but the last possible date is September 14th. Using that date, day 300 would be July 11 and day 340 would be August 20. She could be due anytime until then. She has had six registered foals, possibly more that were not registered. Does anyone have a guess as to when she's due?







I can add a hooha pic if someone is interested. Not anything special yet, but very spotty.


----------



## Crystallos

I'll try to get different pictures for you in the morning. What angles would you like to see? She's not the most cooperative about her hind end, but I can give it a try.


----------



## chandab

Do you know if she had a foal in 2012? If so, do you know when? If not, do you know when her last foal was? Mostly curious, but sometimes it helps figure out timing.


----------



## Crystallos

Her last registered foal was in 2011. Since she came from a neglect seizure, we don't have a lot of information as to when she was bred, who she was bred to or if she had a foal last year.


----------



## chandab

Do you know when her 2011 foal was born? Just kind of working backwords, which doesn't always work to help figure things out.


----------



## Crystallos

Looks like her last foal was 05/19/2011.


----------



## chandab

If, just if, she happened to be bred back in 2011 on the foal heat, she wouldn't have likely had a foal before early April 2012 (about 320 days after 2011 foal heat). We all know timing is a crap shoot, since I know there were a couple foals that were very young at that auction, but perhaps based on this and knowing her 2011 foal was in May, then best guess she might go in April or May of this year. How's that for an educated guess that I more or less just pulled out of the air. And, since they don't read the foaling manual, she could have a foal at absolutely any time. I'm not help at all am I? Good luck with her and hope you have an uneventful foaling with a healthy, bouncy foal as a result.


----------



## AnnaC

It may be a guess Chanda, but it sounds pretty sensible to me.


----------



## Crystallos

That's good reasoning, but unfortunately we don't know if she had a foal in 2012. Here's a picture from tonight. I think her udder is well used and shows it. I scared myself tonight because in the first picture I took her nipples were pointing down, but I figured out it was because she stepped sideways when I took the picture.


----------



## Crystallos

I forgot to mention it is soft to the touch.


----------



## Crystallos

I discovered that Bridie is a Houdini pony. We've been having freezing fog for the last few days and my hot wire is coated with ice. Add to that an active and curious 2 year old mini with 3-4 inch long winter coat and you have a tiny horse that can go under/through fences. The first time it happened I found her just outside the main gate waiting for me. I opened the gate and she walked right in. I checked the fence and couldn't find the problem at the time. Went out again and found her in with the big horses. Again, I opened a gate and she walked right through like she was waiting for me. This time I check the fence and find what I think was the problem and fix it. Problem solved, right?

So, I went out to feed this evening and found the big horses standing at the field side of the fence staring at something. It was Bridie grazing in our 15 acre hay field in the fog at dusk. When I went to catch her, my aunt's TB mare put up a fuss and started bucking and running the other horses around, which caused Bridie to run and refuse to be caught. She's just the right color to get lost in fog and it was getting dark. Visibility was about 15 feet.

I called my neighbor for help and while I was waiting for her to come over, I fed the horses. I figured it might calm them down, then Bridie will stop running too. I went to meet the neighbor, who brought her pony-crazy 7 year old, and we walked out into the field. The neighbor checked the part of the field Bridie had ran off to last time and I checked behind the building. As I was walking over, I squinted into the fog, looking for something mini shaped. And there she was, standing at a hay pile with the TB mare like nothing happened. I caught her up and put her in a stall. Then I went to find my neighbor wandering around my dark and foggy field with her daughter. It looked like a set for a horror film. Anyway, my neighbor was able to find her way back and we went over to introduce them to Bridie. Shy little Bridie allowed the girl to pet her nose. I think she likes short people. Then we went over to say hi to some of my other horses. It's so great to have neighbors you can call and have come over to help you.

TLDR: Bridie is a houdini and horsey neighbors are great..


----------



## Crystallos

Update on Katya: We had some local mini breeders over to take a look at her and they think she looks about 4 months along. Of course, she could also be bred to a small stallion or the foal could be hiding in her long back. We're going to be taking her to a vet in our area that has more experience with pregnant miniatures to determine when she's due more accurately. Just waiting on getting our trailer back from the shop.

Edited to add: Does anyone have advice for feeding a previously foundered pregnant mare? Our farrier told us the orange color of her hooves is from a founder episode. I've never had to deal with a foundered horse before and I know pregnant mares need a special diet. We will be discussing it with the vet when we go, but I'd like to hear about your experiences as well. As for her current body condition, she's a little fat, but not bad and her neck is floppy, but not fallen. She is living with two other minis in a paddock with very little grass. All three are getting our own grass hay and are supplemented with orchard hay. Thanks!


----------



## kehranc

hahaha well Bridie sounds like a real charachter ...lol.. I am glad you found her nice and safe and it sounds like she may have a little 7 year old visitor coming over to see her more often...I hope the vet can give you a more accurate due date as it will definitely make your life alot easier.. Cant wait for more pictures


----------



## Crystallos

Well, Bridie's definitely figured out how to get out. She does it every time my back is turned now. Also figured out how to open one of the gates when it isn't locked.

Here she is saying "Hi" to the big horses before I put her back.










Here's a movie of her doing it. We need to rethink our fencing.


----------



## chandab

Crystallos said:


> Edited to add: Does anyone have advice for feeding a previously foundered pregnant mare? Our farrier told us the orange color of her hooves is from a founder episode. I've never had to deal with a foundered horse before and I know pregnant mares need a special diet. We will be discussing it with the vet when we go, but I'd like to hear about your experiences as well. As for her current body condition, she's a little fat, but not bad and her neck is floppy, but not fallen. She is living with two other minis in a paddock with very little grass. All three are getting our own grass hay and are supplemented with orchard hay. Thanks!


What is she currently eating? Did the farrier say anything as to how long ago her founder episode was? If its still showing, then it had to be within the last year or so, as horses grow a whole new hoof every year (takes about a year for new hoof to grow from coronet to ground, so if you can see something strange in the hoof, it likely occurred in the last year). [unless there is damage to the coronet, then you might have ongoing issues; like my gelding that damaged his coronet, so had a weird "knot" in his hoof wall in that area.] The stress of where she came from might be enough to cause changes in her hooves without it being a full-blown founder incident.

I bred a previously foundered mare in 2011, and she had a colt in 2012; she did fine on her normal diet that I only had to add a small amount of Triple Crown growth to to help her keep her topline looking good and with foal at foot she was able to graze for the first time since foundering. One of the big things to watch is the sugar and starch content of the feed you use, so stay away from sweet feeds and molasses laiden pelleted feeds (not all pelleted feeds are molasses laiden but some are, and not all feeds are as "innocent" as they sound). There are several feeds in the Triple Crown line-up that might be a good choice for her.


----------



## chandab

Crystallos said:


> Well, Bridie's definitely figured out how to get out. She does it every time my back is turned now. Also figured out how to open one of the gates when it isn't locked.


Looks like the mini paddock is going ot need some mesh fence or closer lines of electric to keep that one in. From the looks of her standing under it, that line wasn't hot.


----------



## Crystallos

The wire was hot, but also covered in a layer of ice. I think her winter coat is so thick she can't feel the zap. It's aluminum wire, I think we're going to be changing it to steel now.


----------



## chandab

Crystallos said:


> The wire was hot, but also covered in a layer of ice. I think her winter coat is so thick she can't feel the zap. It's aluminum wire, I think we're going to be changing it to steel now.


Hard to tell for sure in those pics, but you might consider lowering your bottom line around the mini paddock, so its not as easy for them to shimmy under.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We have one of those, escape artist. She is a 29" Boones Little Buckeroo grand-daughter. We have field fencing and if it's not touching the ground; she's out. Right know she is as wide as she is tall. Due the first of April and a tade overweight, she still can shimmy under the fencing. I don't knoe how she does it, as fat as she is, but she does.

We had a Mustang/QH that could shimmy through a four strand barb wire without hurting herself. We watched her. She broke her leg last year(with a month old filly at side) and had to put her down. We still have her daughter.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, even a couple of electric strands below your lowest one may well help - so she catches her nose/front of her face rather than her hairy thick mane!! She's certainly got the escaping down to a fine art LOL!!

Regarding the possible laminitis/founder, I have never heard about hooves being 'orange'?? Are they actually orange in colour? A lot of laminitic horses will have ridged lines down their feet, are her's ridged or smooth to look at. A lot of the time laminitic mares carrying a foal will not get a attack as the foal is helping to 'drain' the mare (if you understand me?), but it never hurts to keep the starch and sugar level reduced when feeding mini horses anyway.


----------



## Crystallos

I'll try to get a picture if her hooves today. They really are orange. I know they are unhealthy, but the color is rather pretty, kind of a sunset orange.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Oh what a little clown you little one is. She is definitely going to need a new fence. And then I bet she will try that one too.

She is a smart one. You will have fun with her.


----------



## Never2Mini

Aw Birdie is so cute ! I have a couple that does the limbo to.



We ended up putting a lower strand then that fix the issues.



Now keeping are pygmy goats in is a whole another issue. A couple of them even get out of are field fencing. They are looking for new homes.



I think I am getting out of the pygmys all together and looking for a couple of Alpacas. Something with little more size. lol !


----------



## Crystallos

Katya's orange hoof.


----------



## chandab

Wow,it sure does look orange. And, that wild coloring gives an odd look to the shape of her hoof; perhaps its the picture angle.

She doesn't look to have the typical ridges and other growth irregularities that often come with founder; so I'm going to guess it was a different stress in her life that caused the odd coloring, perhaps a sudden change in diet or something like that.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Chanda - that orange colour is certainly strange, but her hooves dont look like founder feet to me. Yes the 'angle' does seem to be a bit off, but as Chanda says, it could be the camera angle.

Perhaps someone else here has an answer?


----------



## Evelynk2000

Katya foundered probably last spring, and the orange in her hooves is from the same time. I know she's an "air-fern", and when she first got to the grass in her pen, she attacked it like there was no tomorrow. We talk about so much with our farrier, who is a friend, also. I seem to remember her saying that the orange hoof was from the founder, but it could be that she said it happened at the same time as the founder. Anyhow, it's a lovely color, isn't it? It's grown out appreciably and should be gone in the next trim or two. Her toes were starting to curl when I got her, so the farrier is taking her down slowly. Her foot looks weird in the picture, at least to me. She doesn't stand like that.

Bridie came to my niece with a big abscess hole filled with gravel in one of her front feet. I have a picture if she wants me to post it.

By the way, I don't remember if I introduced myself. My name is Evelyn, retired, first mini. I'm Crystallos' aunt. I also have a TB mare who is my pride and joy. I didn't start with horses until I retired. They do take over your life and your pocket, don't they?






Anyhow, Katya will be going to an ultrasound ASAP so I have a clearer idea when she's due. I've assisted at many animal births, but not a horse, and certainly not a mini, so I will definitely be turning to all you Aunties when she closer. I'm not worried about the whole thing, but having a clearer idea what to look for and expect is wonderful. I've read a number of threads and absorbed a great deal of information, but having you there is very comforting!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We're very glad you joined us too!! My name is Diane -- I'm bad about remembering to tell people that.
> 
> Keep us posted on the U/S -- we're very excited to hear the news!


Its in your signature, so I never thought twice about it. [yes I've known you for quite some time on the forum, but in case you've forgot, your name is in your signature.



]


----------



## ohmt

Hi everyone! Good to see you here on LB and congrats on the upcoming foal. Wanted to chime in that I don't see anything indicative of laminitis/founder in the picture, but her hoof does look very long. It's shaped nicely, but there is too much there. Can you post a pic of the bottom?

So glad these mares have such a great new home. It makes me incredibly happy!


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Evelyn - yes you did introduce yourself in an earlier post and we are so glad that you have joined us! Cant wait for the US so that we can have a better idea of when Katya is due, but in the meantime how about some details of your TB mare and maybe a picture or two?

Diane my friend, look closely at your signature and you will see that a long time ago you included your name there (as Chanda has pointed out)


----------



## AnnaC

Advancing years?? LOL!!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Duh! What can I blame this one on?


CRS, and it has nothing to do with age, I have it too and have for quite some time. PM me if you need me to spell out the acronym for you, its not PC enough for this board.


----------



## Crystallos

We just finished at the vet and are driving home now. The ultrasound showed a ribcage right away and there's definitely a baby in Katya. He said she's about 8-9 months along. Of course, he said it was just a guess and we should be on foal watch from here on. He looked at Katya's feet and he doesn't know why her feet are orange, possibly just what color they are. Also had Bridie ultrasounded just to make sure and the vet confirmed she is not pregnant.


----------



## chandab

Yeah! All the aunties are going to be so happy to have another baby to watch for.


----------



## AnnaC

Hooray!! Well done Katya and many congrats to you two as well!


----------



## atotton

Yay, congrats to you both on the news.


----------



## Crystallos

Udder this evening. Does it look like her nipples are filling in or is it my imagination? How much do udders change between morning and evening?


----------



## AnnaC

Udders can differ from mare to mare, especially if they have foaled before. The teats themselves do not usually fill until virtually the last day or two of pregnancy and she is certainly not at this stage yet! It is the whole of the udder that you need to be watching - you will see changes in it from around 4-5 weeks before she foals, but I would suggest that for now you resist the 'compulsion' to look everyday and aim for a visual check every 4th day as this way you WILL notice when things start to change. If you are looking everyday/several times a day (we have all done it!) then your mind can start playing tricks on you and have you imagining the changes. LOL!! Once you start seeing her udder beginning to fill a little you will have an approximate date for her to foal. Then is the time to go back to your daily checking - mares tend to 'lose' their udders with exercise and 'gain' overnight when 'restricted' by being stabled. I always used to say that once the udder was completely and tightly filled night AND day, the mare would foal in 10 days - of course this was with big horses and we all know that minis work to their own book of rules!


----------



## Crystallos

Thanks, that is great info!


----------



## Crystallos

I thought you all might enjoy this photo I took yesterday. We turned a couple of the big horses out in a pasture and they were having so much fun running around. The bay is Evelyn's Thoroughbred mare, Lea, and the grey is my sister's Arabian cross, Beau. When we got him this summer he was a couple hundred pounds under weight and we were told in his thirties. Now we think he's younger than that, but no younger than 25. Or he's just aging well.

Katya update: No noticeable udder changes, but it looks like her belly is growing.


----------



## Crystallos




----------



## SugaryCharm

Beau looks pretty spunky for an older gentleman!



Both are beautiful--great pic!


----------



## countrymini

haha, Beau thinks he's a rabbit.


----------



## AnnaC

I love watching the 'oldies' playing and having fun - great picture!


----------



## Crystallos

Thanks, Beau is a kick! He doesn't act his age most of the time and is so smart it's almost scary.

I took a photo of Katya from the back today. I think I need to try to shave her udder so I can actually see something besides a halo of hair and her nipples. I don't know if she's ever been clipped before, but I suspect not. Anyone have some helpful tips for me?




The sun came out and the minis all took a nap together. I was really happy to see Smokey between the others. She's very submissive toward them and has been kind of an outsider. Notice Katya is laying in the middle of the hay.




Smokey got a brand new blanket today that fits her properly. I think the problem I've been having with her other blankets is that they were made for a full-size foal and the neck is too big. I'm so glad her new "dress" fits properly.




And Bridie discovered the new toy Evelyn got. I also have a half gallon plastic jug with rocks in it on the gate where the minis wait for meals. They like to play with it and use it to tell me I'm going too slow.


----------



## Jade10

Im so glad they have found such a loving home with you, they look soo very happy




and totally adorable


----------



## AnnaC

Love the pictures - and that is very smart rug!!


----------



## countrymini

They look very content


----------



## Crystallos

I just found Katya grazing on tree moss. Does anyone know if the moss has negative effects on minis and pregnant mares? Thanks


----------



## Evelynk2000

Oh, good! I get to go SHOPPING! Good thing Wilco Farm Store is having all-month sales. Diane, are you saying moss won't hurt her? Most animals won't eat things that aren't edible, unlike humans, who will put *anything* in their mouths!

I was trying to post yesterday and got truly frustrated. Glad I read the "Posting" thread (thank you niece!)


----------



## Eagle

Well I have just read all 11 pages and I would like to say a late Welcome to you both. Your horses look like a very lucky bunch





It will be a pleasure to follow this pregnancy with you and the other aunties. I always find it easier to take pics of the udder from behind, just a quick lift of the tail and snap. As Anna says (even though I never listened and peaked daily)



it is easier to see a difference if you leave it 4-5 days between looking at this stage.

From under the tummy it is harder to see swelling if they have spotty boobies




As you can see from behind is easier to notice swelling


----------



## Crystallos

Eagle- Thanks for the welcome. I've tried to take pictures of her udder from the back, but all I get is thigh. What angle do you take it at?

Here are today's pictures.


----------



## countrymini

You might need to hold your camera a bit lower and pointed slighly up.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Counrymini is right, I kneel behind them, lift their tail and lean the cam up slightly. It will get easier as her udder grows a bit.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks for the welcome, Eagle! I'm aunt to Crystallos and 1/2 owner of Katya; my sister owns the other 1/2. I don't know enough about horses to know what to worry about, so my niece presents me with problems and we worry through them together. I'm *so* glad I have Crystallos.





So, being the total amateur that I am, I will propose that, because horses carry their udders between their back legs, when the udders begin filling, the back legs will part a bit to make room for them. Am I 'way off the mark? I realize I'm trying to apply logic to an animal, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Evelyn you are in fact right - well a lot of the time anyway! A lot of mares develop the Maternity Waddle when their udders grow to the full extent and can be seen walking around looking as though they have wet their panties!!

However it does not pay to rely on this fact as a lot of mares foal before their udders get that large and the udder actually increases to its full extent during or soon after foaling.

Katya for instance, could develop a full udder or she might not - looking at the pictures one could say that she has approx a couple more weeks to go yet. On the other hand she could go another approx 4 to 5 weeks before she foals - there is just no telling with these sneaky little darlings LOL!!

If she will let you check her vulva, then when you gently part the lips and look inside you will see the colour is a pale pink. In most mares this turns deep blood red as foaling is imminant (approx 24 hours). But before you get to this stage you will find that the fleshy area on her hindquarters, either side of her spine, will become softer, even squashy, and when you gently try to move her tail from side to side, it will feel 'loose', almost floppy - next time you are with her try moving her tail and get used to the 'firm' feeling it gives you (she may easily pull it away from your hand) so that you will feel the change once the 'loose' stage sets in. All little pointers that she is getting really close!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks, AnnaC! You've given us a more reliable body part to watch. Hmmmm, looking for jello on her butt, checking her hoohah for deepening colour (a bow to the King's English, there!); what FUN! I'm enjoying the heck out of this process, since I can hand worrying over to my niece, who excels at it, and blithely contemplate the joys of having a foal of my very own! I'm gently teasing, here. My niece is the voice of reason and research. I, on the other hand, prefer to believe that this process has been successfully done by this very same mare a number of times. We will, of course take all necessary precautions, and be prepared for eventualities, but I find that I can't agonize or I will lose sight of the wonder and beauty of it all.

We've assembled the foaling kit and my niece is almost done with the birthing stall. Poor Crystallos does all the heavy work while I stand around pointing and encouraging. Oh, and my official title is Mini-Wrangler. I keep the ladies out of her way while she's moving things around. Such tedium! Petting, feeding carrot chips, petting, walking the path with my escorts gazing at my left pocket with avarice and longing! We've been working on touching Katya's back half, which she's persistent in moving aside. So far, the only way we can touch her is to halter her and let her edge toward a wall. Oops, trapped! I need to sit down on her level and touch her all over, but I can't do that right now. I don't want to keep annoying her about it, but we need to touch her without problem. suggestions?


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just slow and steady encouragement -- with a snack and a scratch as you go!! Loving persistance will usually win out!


Ditto Diane, my motto is "scratch and snack" they usually enjoy scratches with all that winter fur so just move down and under slowly. She will tell you when she is getting uncomfortable.


----------



## AnnaC

I love your sense of humour Evelyn - and I have to say that Katya and her friends are very lucky to have found you!


----------



## Crystallos

I finally got a decent photo of Katya's udder from the back. It took someone holding her to do it. The photo from the side was taken this evening and one from the back taken yesterday.










Beau, the older Arabian, started colicing today. I caught it early, but since it's Sunday, I couldn't reach my regular vet and had to call around. I finally got a hold of the vet that did the minis' ultrasounds and he advised what medications to give. He also said that walking a colicky horse is just to prevent rolling and doesn't have any other benefit. I thought it helped keep their gut moving. Other than the meds, he advised stalling and electrolytes. This is the first colic I've had to deal with. I've been lucky enough to avoid it until now.


----------



## Liz k

Oh crystallos hang in there, it will get better, have had my share of those and this appears to be the time of year.....great you have a vet handy( even on Sunday ) fingers crossed this passes quickly for you......


----------



## Crystallos

Thank you Liz. I've been checking on him regularly and he has some small gut sounds again. Hopefully by morning he'll be back to normal.


----------



## Eagle

sending prayers that he is better by morning


----------



## Evelynk2000

Got my early morning call from Crystallos: "He POOPED!!" That's the way to wake up! Beau is special. He was a gift from some folks who hated him. He's in his upper 20's, handsome, troop leader/herder in the mares' presence, and such a sweet ladies' man. It was an incredibly sad thing to contemplate his loss. At his previous home, he acted out badly. He was part of a herd that was rented out to summer horse clinics or something like that. We met him and my other niece said she'd like to try him out. They couldn't believe that she could just walk up to him in the corral, tack him up and ride him like they'd been together forever! The guy said "I have...um...$13 in my pocket. I'll pay you to take him." So she did. We're lucky he's here! And no, she didn't take the man's $13. Should have!

We're almost done with the mini-stall, got all the gravel spread and the mats down, thanks to help from my son. Foaling kit is complete. Mare is munching and pooping. All is well.


----------



## Crystallos

Yes, Beau is doing much better. He started to have normal gut sounds late last night. Found manure in his stall this morning and he drank water overnight. I'm taking him out to graze on fresh grass until I know his gut is moving along like normal.


----------



## Crystallos

We've taken him out a couple of times to graze on wet grass. He's eaten like there's no tomorrow, and been very perky this morning. I'm *so* glad. Catastrophe averted.

Evelyn


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant!! Good man Beau!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I found a few pictures Crystallos sent me of Katya that she found online at the website for the previous owner. No clue how old they are, but they show her over the years, and show a few of her foals. I can see SPOTS!


----------



## Evelynk2000

By the way, AnnaC, I loved your use of the word "Brilliant!!" My favorite is "Stunning!"


----------



## jessj

LOVE the pics!!! Katya is a beauty and look at the spotty bum on the second foal!!!


----------



## Crystallos

The last picture is actually her daughter and the blanketed foal was #87 in the auction. In Katya's registration photo she is solid black as a youngster.


----------



## Crystallos

I saw movement in Katya's belly this morning!


----------



## Evelynk2000

We had our farrier out on Wednesday to do feet on both Katya and Bridie. Since we had them both haltered, I used the time to scratch and rub all over Katya. She'd let me hug her stomach and feel her udders. I felt the foal gamboling around in there! S/he seemed to like the rubbing and I could almost hear this little voice: "A little to the right. . .there. . .ahhh!" Katya still won't let you walk up to her and rub her butt, but she's more accepting now of snuggles and neck scratches when I'm at her level.

We bought pressed alfalfa chunks for the two of them, and we sit on an upturned muck bucket and break them apart with a hammer, then handfeed bits to them. It's going a long way toward the two of them accepting us as food goddesses. After the handfeeding, we took all the minis to greener pastures to graze for a while. I do believe they were in heaven!


----------



## Evelynk2000

It's a darned good thing Katya is in waiting mode, since Crystallos and I both went off for a 4 day knitting retreat and both got sick as dogs (where did that phrase come from???). I'm better, Crystallos isn't, and Katya is walking around wondering where the goddess with the treats has gone. She's probably thankful I'm not out there feeling private body parts and annoying her to death!

I'm almost ready to go slog through the mud and visit all the horses. I was trying to figure out how to spell that sound your boot makes when it sucks up out of the mud, but it's eluding me. Hoping I see *some* difference in Katya, since it's been more than a week since I've touched her. Report follows.


----------



## Eagle

oh no, I hope you both get better soon. How was the knitting retreat?

Sorry No idea how to call the boot noise


----------



## Crystallos

The knitting retreat was wonderful as always. We had a lot of fun and a lot of good conversation. I think the word you're looking for is squelching. It was drying out the last week, but yesterday it rained so hard the mud is back in full force.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Squelching is a nice word, but it doesn't do justice to that shlurp sound. I'll go play with the ladies today.


----------



## Evelynk2000

It was hard getting her to stand still, since it's all about the left pocket with the treats in it. At one point, we were circling each other like sumo wrestlers. I'll have to stop by again with deeper pockets and her bridle. I couldn't get my hand under her because I was wearing a coat I couldn't get dirty.


----------



## Eagle

I think you are one of the few horse owners that actually has clean clothes



I could never even get out of the drive without doggy foot prints or horse slobber all over me


----------



## Crystallos

I think she's probably refering to her wool coat. Right now if you hug a horse around here wearing a wool coat, it becomes a fur coat by the time you're done. Everyone's shedding!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I know what you mean!! Round here all the girls are sensibly hanging on to their coats, but my little boy Mootie is shedding like mad inspite of the fact that with our present weather plus the wind chill, we are many degrees below freezing!! Silly boy!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Oh, you lot are a hoot



I *was* covered in hair, it was the dust and dirt I didn't want. I needed to present myself with a false front of respectability for the outside world. My normal attire is my purple Carhartts barn coat, levis with mud around the cuffs and boots that shed horse puckey and mud globs as I walk. Hey, I'm proud of my western attitude.

Our little neighbor girl hung out by the fence yesterday, feeding the minis with horse cookies to keep them busy while Crystallos mended the fence (yet again!) from Bridie Houdini walking through it. That cute little furball is exceptional at turning up in strange places. Yesterday, she was completely outside the fence, dining on long grass, very nonchalant. She saw us and tore around the corner of the fence to reappear inside the fence with a "Who, ME???" look on her face. Good thing she's so sweet!

Anyhow, we're putting the little neighbor girl to work on Sunday. She's going to learn how to groom a horse!


----------



## Evelynk2000

By the way, y'all notice in my last pictures what Bridie Houdini is doing? I'm sure she'll figure out the wire fasteners pretty soon!


----------



## Eagle

A quick fiddle with these yellow things like mummy does and then





/monthly_02_2013/post-45050-0-14217600-1361806831_thumb.jpg


----------



## Crystallos

I had added a couple more wires below the others and it worked for a while to keep her in, but now she just goes under them again like they aren't even there. Not one day this week have I not found her somewhere she shouldn't be. She's getting incorrigible.

Katya udder pics from yesterday.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

You may want to try to use the white electric tape or rope - it works alot better with my "escape artists" than the electric wire does....I think it's either because it packs more of a punch (it's wider and covers more of the skins surface area) or they respect it more because they can actually "see" it better. Even my foals won't mess with it more than once.


----------



## AnnaC

They really have to make contact with the fence with their noses to get any reaction - right now with their thick coats and manes, they only have to get part of their head under the wire and then cannot 'feel' it through their forelock/mane, especially as they usually flatten their ears as they rush through!!

You may like to think about different fencing for when the new baby comes - it is never a good idea to use electric fencing for a new foal IMO.

It looks as though we have 'movement' in one side of Katya's udder to me??


----------



## Eagle

Sorry to disagree Anna but I think her boobies look very similar to mine and believe me I am not having a foal anytime soon.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee - I'm sure you have enough to do with your two boys to look after!!

And although I know my eyesight is not anywhere near as good as it used to be, but I still say that the right side of Katya's udder looks as though there MIGHT be movement (says she, squinting madly at the screen!!)


----------



## Eagle

Sorry girls I couldn't resist being silly plus it was cocktail o'clock


----------



## Evelynk2000

Ah, I love cocktail o'clock! And, being mid-60's myself, I do see something of a similarity to what I see in the morning!



I wasn't able to get my hands under her to feel them, cause we were doing other things yesterday, so maybe today. . .it's time for another rub and nuzzle session. She puts up with it, but she only tolerates me at this point because I keep a pocketful of cookies. Must work harder on this, must rub more, must fondle boobies. . .this is sounding just a bit strange, isn't it?

We brushed the 3 bigs yesterday. OMG they are SHEDDING! There's a white haze over the paddock, and both the light colored horses actually look lighter. I invited my TB mare into the enclosure for firmer footing away from the sucky mud, and she stood like the lady she is while I scrubbed away with the detangler comb I got to break up the dry mud. I'm sure the moment we left, she went straight back out to roll again in the mud, but it made us both happy to do it.


----------



## Eagle

Evelynk2000 said:


> Ah, I love cocktail o'clock! And, being mid-60's myself, I do see something of a similarity to what I see in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to get my hands under her to feel them, cause we were doing other things yesterday, so maybe today. . .it's time for another rub and nuzzle session. She puts up with it, but she only tolerates me at this point because I keep a pocketful of cookies. Must work harder on this, must rub more, must fondle boobies. . .this is sounding just a bit strange, isn't it?


We will not allow Pony Porn here !!










Well ladies it is cocktail o'clock here in Europe


----------



## countrymini




----------



## Evelynk2000

Ah, ladies, I look forward every morning to opening my computer up to this group.





Katya and I were successful in our explorations yesterday. No milk. But ticklish. We'll keep watching.


----------



## Eagle

Well ticklish is important too


----------



## Crystallos

Pictures from today. Evelyn says they feel fuller, less like flaps of skin.


----------



## Crystallos

I just compared the new picture with one taken February 25th and they look like they are filling a bit! Does this mean we might be starting the 6 week countdown?

February 25th




March 5th


----------



## Crystallos

I just took a new picture today and I think I'm seeing some progress even from two days ago. Does anyone else see it? Any guesses as to how long we have before the foal comes?

March 7th




March 5th




February 25th


----------



## Crystallos

Oh, good. I was starting to think it was my imagination. No guess yet as to when she might foal?


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, she's started her shopping!! As for how long before baby appears - take a guess! LOL!! All mares are different, but usually between 4 ro 6 weeks after starting an udder - so maybe 5 weeks or so from now? Some mares bag up very quickly, some foal will very little bag and have their milk come in during foaling, and some progress slowly in their own good time, which is why you should be looking/keeping a watch out for all or any other signs as the time passes. Patience is needed at this exciting, often annoying, certainly frustrating time!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

It's been a while since an update, so here goes: Katya is moving *much* slower these days and is developing an endearing waddle-n-sway motion. Her udder feels less flabby and her nipples seem longer. I'm the one who reaches under to feel and my niece takes the pictures.

She has a rather long back, so she's carrying less "bowling ball" and more "football", if you get what I mean. She's more than an armful now, that's for sure. At first I could almost reach around her and now she's so substantial I can barely get down her sides.

I'm pretty sure this worry is for naught, but is her slow moving merely the result of baby, or could something else be going on? First-timers, here (us, not Katya!) If I were she, I'd be moving slow, too, conserving energy and sending it to baby. You can almost hear her: "It's almost over, it's almost over; Lord, I can't see my feet any more!"


----------



## Eagle

At least they don't wet thier pants when they sneeze


----------



## Eagle

It depends on age and character just like with us women. Some mares are happy to trot and play even at the end (Cassie's Suzie would trot off in the morning when she let her out) others look like they have the world on their shoulders. I am sure your girl is fine but if it would put your mind at ease you could take a video of her for us to see.


----------



## Crystallos

A couple photos from turnout today.







Anyone remember the newborn Sphynx kittens I posted a picture of? Well, they're almost 3 months old now and so grown up! Here they all are, almost as big as their mama, Tati. The kittens were getting weaned, but Tati was having separation anxiety, so we put them together again. We'll be watching her to make sure she doesn't get too thin.




This is the kitten I'm keeping. His name is Mr. Pink, registered name "Real Men Wear Pink". I love his squishy whisker pads and his sweet, mellow personality.


----------



## cassie

As Renee has said it depends on the mare and when the foal is sitting. My mare Suzie when she was pregnant had days where she hardly wanted to move she would stand looking miserable all day then other days she would fly around with her tail up in the air farting and carrying on was hilarious to see... actually I probably have a pic... I'll find it when I get home and put it up for you






it depends on where the foal is sitting and the hormones going through the mares body as to whether she feels frisky or like a whale lol


----------



## amystours

Those kittens are TOO precious!


----------



## cassie

found the pic of Suzie having a little hoon at 9 months pregnant



lol


----------



## AnnaC

Those kittens are just gorgeous - love the way Mr Pink is making himself well at home and getting folk trained as to his needs! LOL!!

Cassie, I well remember Suzie's 'loon' sessions!!


----------



## Crystallos

Cassie- Suzie's having so much fun!

Katya, though, seems like she's getting slower every day. She also walks away from her hay when before she would hoover it. It it normal for heavily pregnant mares to pick up their hind feet differently?

Udder March 15




and Bridie having fun playing "you can't catch me". That white patch in the grass is all the hair we got off Katya. Bridie won't let me help her shed, she says the grooming tools feel scary. She's mostly okay with being scratched all over though.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Just came from the list formed to follow the Grant's Pass Auction minis. Many of them are in foaling pattern right now, which leads me to ponder: do mares who live in a herd tend to go into season at the same time? Women who live together seem to "coordinate" their monthly periods. Do horses do that?


----------



## chandab

I really don't know for sure on the cycling side of it, but do believe some do. Two years ago when I bred my three mares for last year's foals; one mare was going out (missed her), another coming in and the third came in at the end of the second's cycle (and the first was ready to go again at the end of second's cycle). When they foaled last year, first foaled at about 320 days, second came earlier than expected at 307 days and last came at about 320 days. [First two foaled 1 week apart, last one came 3 weeks later.]


----------



## Evelynk2000

:whistling









What else can I say. She moseys so slowly, she's lost her waddle and sway. When she stands still, she rocks back and forth on her back feet. If it was a little faster, it'd look like a dance step. Poor baby. Still a soft bag, tail resistance is still there. My sister and I helped her shed yesterday. Hope she finishes blowing the winter coat before baby puts in an appearance! Many of the PG mares from the Grants Pass Auction are in the same waiting pattern, and I'll bet there'll be a flurry of announcements in a few weeks.


----------



## Evelynk2000

I had the farrier out yesterday, just to check while she's got the odd gait. All is well, all the horses' feet are dormant. Katya is SOOOO tolerant. I was feeding chunks of compressed alfalfa to the 3 minis while sitting on a camp stool. Bridie put her head on my shoulder and rested there, so I'm fairly sure I have green alfalfa slobber in my hair! All 3 give kisses now, sometimes at the same time! Good thing their heads are so small.

Back to


----------



## Eagle

I think we have all been out to the shops with horse slobber on us



I am so glad all is well, don't give up hope cos baby will come out sooner or later


----------



## Evelynk2000

Katya is just cruising along, shopping, hoovering, ambling, etc. I went to get her out of her normal turnout, and she tried to hide in the low branches of the fir trees. Obviously a case of "if I can't see you, you can't see me!" I reached between the branches and put her halter on, and I don't think she even noticed!

Here's a couple of pictures of her yesterday:






The last picture is of the 3 ladies snoozing in the sunshine a couple of days before. Katya is the one who looks like a beached whale





Her udder is not as flabby as it was, but all I got was a quick feel. I spent most of my time with her with the shedding blade, making a fine mess and enduring loving lips and fuzzy foreheads from all three of them. I found that I had to be exceptionally tender with the shedding tool when I got to her tummy. She let me know in no uncertain terms that she wasn't enjoying a heavy hand. Bless her, she didn't try to bite!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the giggle and the update pics


----------



## Evelynk2000

I can't help myself, this picture by Crystallos (with her permission) is great!




Did I mention the beached whale?

It's uncommonly warm in Oregon right now, close to record-breaking. Apparently, napping in the sun causes speckles or something.


----------



## Evelynk2000

So, how warm does it have to be to not put a blanket on a baby? I consider 45 degrees to be fair weather, and the child will be enclosed but not heated. We're in a temperate zone, and all nasty *cold* weather should be done by now. Nasty *warm* weather is never over (wind and rain).


----------



## chandab

I would probably put a blanket on baby if its below 60 for at least the first week (especially at night), as they can't regulate their body temp when they are that young.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Excellent information. Thanks. I had no idea about the regulating temperature thing. I just didn't want to get in the way of nature.

You are all so knowledgeable and free with your information and advice. Thank you so much!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thank you. Excellent information. We have a cover ready for the baby, just in case.


----------



## Evelynk2000

There is progress! Katya is uncomfortable and has been rolling a lot, my niece tells me. She's walking with her back legs gapped way far apart and her back end rolling from side to side. It would make me seasick to watch her for long, I think, but it is compelling to watch, because I'm trying to understand the physical reasons, since she's not bagged up. All I can come up with is that the baby is stretched out between her legs. She actually let me shed her stomach, very gently, yesterday, and was accepting of us touching all her parts



. The niece says her hoohah is elongating a bit, and I was able to look inside to see that it is pink. Her back is so long that she doesn't always look PG to others, but we are developing a good relationship, and I can see her look of "OMG, isn't this OVER yet?????" I remember that look in the mirror. We spent a long time with her standing in front of me shifting back and forth on her back legs, and me scratching her forehead. When she stands still, she stands on one back leg for about 5 seconds, it quivers, she shifts to the other one. I told her I'd babysit for a while if she wanted to run around!

I'll get more pictures today.


----------



## Eagle

Ahhh there you are, I was staring to wonder if you had left us


----------



## Evelynk2000

Nah! Just same-old-same-old every day. This is NEW!



We're fixing up the birthing area today. I fully expect to drive up one day and see an extra face under the trees. She's so desperately uncomfortable right now that it can't be much longer.


----------



## 

New is always exciting!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Poor Katya. She's doing the waddle dance with both front and back legs now.





She's so uncomfortable, she makes me squirm! She finally gave up trying to monitor her surroundings and laid down:




Niece worked on her new bedroom and I held things for her and kept her company. We have shavings down now, but will have wheat straw soon. I wish I could put memory foam down for her:




I did get a shot of her hoohah, but you might get a stiff neck!




Nothing like an appy mare, right?

I took her out to graze on some grass outside their paddock, and she discovered clover! Must be like eating candy. It actually took her mind off her stomach for a while. We checked the foaling kit and all is ready. OK, Katyanna, have at it!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I think I need some encouragement here.




I am a wee bit worried about Katya's lethargy. Bad day? Bouncing baby? Concern? She's obviously very close to delivery, since the alien within has almost completely taken over her body. I just need to know she's acting normally. If not, the vet will be making a call posthaste. We've changed hay feeding to hay bags because they waste so much when they're ground fed, and then they pee on it



. I'm wondering if that might be part of the problem, because a grazing horse's neck is fully extended down, creating a different demand on the rest of the body. Maybe we should offer a compromise for her dining pleasure. I say all this because I took her for a short stroll through spring grass and clover and she was totally a different horse.


----------



## Gone_Riding

My mini mare loves the clover too, and she's fine. Some days the mare will feel better and others, she won't. She may just be so uncomfortable with the baby's position that she isn't up to doing anything. She could also be resting up for delivery. My girl, if I keep her in her pen, she won't even leave her stall to poop and potty (she has free turnout). I've been turning her loose everyday just to make her get some walking in. Luckily, my mare won't go anywhere or bother anything so I can do that. I just put her in at night. She's got a whole beautiful, green pasture to herself, but she won't go out in it...





Clover is only an issue when it is dead (at least the kind I have). I do know that my mare's feet seem a lot more tender due to the extra weight of baby, her udder hurts her a lot, and only food can motivate my girl. I hope that helps!

Oh, what kind of lethargy are you noticing in her?


----------



## Evelynk2000

I'm going to try this again. I have a *stupid* computer that I will probably replace shortly because it seems to have a mind of its own about where it wants to type. The cursor bounces around at will. Somehow it erased a whole message this morning, and I left in a huff



.

By lethargic, I mean that she stands in one place rocking back and forth on her back feet. Every so often, she softens the dirt up by pawing at it, and eventually she lays down and dozes. She's doing very little movement, and when she does move, she's extremely awkward, rocking and swaying, splaying both front and back legs (whoa, I'm getting seasick!). The only action I've seen from her in the past 2 days was when I took her for a grass-walk. She perked right up then. I was wondering about feeding hay in hay bags. She's not having to extend her neck down to eat from the hay bag, so maybe she'd be more comfortable if we scattered it again? Just a thought. I don't know what would make her more comfortable


----------



## chandab

Evelynk2000 said:


> I don't know what would make her more comfortable


Foaling...


----------



## 

What will make her comfortable is to have that baby!!! LOL (just saw your reply come in Chanda -- we were posting at the same time !)

Everything you're saying is sounding just fine -- so no worries. This late in pregnancy, I'm sure EVERYTHING is uncomfortable for her. But tempting her with the clover just shows you where her mind is really at! FOOD!!!!!!!

Not to worry. She is looking great, and it won't be much longer until this little one arrives and you can just play and have some fun!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I'm SO glad



. Virgin birthing coach, here.





I keep looking at her and wondering how much bigger the alien can get. . .


----------



## 

Oh.......about THIS big -- or THIS big..........and these were almost 4 weeks before foaling!!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

OH!!!



My poor baby!!! I think I'm glad she has a long torso. Those poor mares. Thanks for the visuals, although if Katya starts looking like that, I will seriously wonder if she hasn't been visited by a 16hh stud!

She's had 6 other foals in the past. I wish I had more information about her foaling patterns. We are seeing some increase in her udder, still not big, but not flaccid, as it was before. I have one more picture of her, taken by Crystallos, who has given permission for its inclusion here:




She can't keep her back legs together any more (the hussy), so you get a shot of her hooha, too! I'm so glad Crystallos braided her tail. It makes things much easier!





Diane: We'll try to keep updated on her hooha for you speckled people. I can see that she has a couple of polyps on the lips. I don't think they should present a problem, but should they be looked at eventually?

What about the hay bag issue? No-one answered that question.


----------



## Eagle

Yes to the hay question. I don't like the idea of feeding in haynets cos as you said it isn't a natural position and they are standing still for too long. What I did when it was muddy and I was losing hay is I bought several mini haybags that lay on the floor and scattered them around. I found this site the other day whilst surfing:

http://thehaypillow.com/

I bet she is just fed up and feeling big, it is normal for them to get quiet at the end. If she was the same on grass then I would be worried but if she is bouncy back when she hits the green then all sounds good.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Well, I'm pleased to hear that logic and past animal experience (though not with horses) serves me well. I'm used to cats and dogs, who birth litters and sometimes don't even look PG. I have both sympathy and empathy for Katya's plight, so the more I know about "normal" behavior, the better I feel about whatever I can do to make things easier for her.

I think having a hay net on the floor is a great idea for her. We had the first net on the floor because we hadn't a way to hang it. The ladies would graze it all over the enclosure.

I live 30 miles away from Katya and Crystallos, so I drive over every day to monitor her progress. I'll eventually end up spending the night and leave the care of my geriatric cat to my neighbor. Don't want to do that sooner than necessary!

Thanks for the link to the hay pillow. It confirmed my thoughts about horses eating with their heads down and gave reasons


----------



## 

Next time you get a hooha picture, I'll pay attention to look for the polyps. Probably nothing, but we'll see what they look like!


----------



## Evelynk2000

No more hooha pics yet. I'll get them up later in the week. Her milk bar seems to be firming up a bit, though. I'm wondering if she's as far along as we might think she is????





Considering the hugeness of the mares in the pictures Diane posted, perhaps we're 'way ahead of ourselves in thinking she'll foal soon. . . I HATE NOT KNOWING!





Sorry, patience isn't my strongest attribute. I want a spotty baby on the ground, NOW. OK, I'm better now.

I'm spending my time reading the other posts and learning so much from all of you. I don't anticipate ever needing this knowledge again, of course, but as they say: Knowing is half the battle. So many of the mares look like they swallowed beach balls, that I don't have a clue where Katya is in the process. I know: pictures.


----------



## Eagle

Remember that all mares carry different just like us ladies. Some mares get huge others don't.

Look at this girl of mine for example:

here she is emty in the spring




and here she is just before foaling




There isn't that much difference if you think of Diane's mares.


----------



## Evelynk2000

OK!



We'll just keep watching her udder and her hooha, then. I'm taking pictures today, so I'll post them when I get home. We've got the hay net on the ground now, and Katya seems better with that. She'll get some spring grass and clover while I'm there, too. I'm her food goddess, you know.

Question: why do they start rubbing their butts before they give birth?


----------



## Eagle

They start to feel pressure as the foal moves into position, I think it must be a bit like us when baby has it's head down in the last few days and you feel the need to hold your tummy up.


----------



## AnnaC

That said, I have to add that very few of my mares have ever done butt rubbing at all. LOL!! So dont count on it as a sign that she' getting closer!


----------



## 

Mine will either rub their butts or just push the wall with their butts, relieving the pressure, I think.

All sounds like things are moving ahead very nicely! She's doing great -- and so are you!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Why, thank you kindly, ma'am.

PICTURES!!!

First, the nose, because it's spectacularly speckled:




She was very curious about what I was doing!

Next, the milk bar:




Oddly, she seems to have more milk in one side than the other!

Hooha, outside:




I'll be cleaning her up some, now that she is becoming more used to us touching her.

Hooha, inside:




We've been shedding her almost daily, and the SPOTS are showing more on her butt!



I so want a spotty baby. I speak to her constantly about it, and she seems to be listening intently, but you know how pregnant females are, especially after all her experience. She just smiles and nods.

I'm thinking we've got a bit of a ways to go yet, what do you think????


----------



## countrymini

Her hooha is looking good. Had to start for a bit to see it tho, those spots are an amazing camouflage lol.


----------



## AnnaC

I've been sending her messages to remind her to add some spots to whatever she's cooking for you.


----------



## 

ME TOO!!! I love seeing the spots -- and I believe we will be seeing them bouncing around the stall soon. LOVE that nose!

She's moving ahead nicely, and filling unequally is perfectly normal at this stage. She's doing fine!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, yeah! I'm seeing spots!



Love that nose!

My mare's been rubbing her behind for a month now, so I can't count on that one for a sign...


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks for all the SPOTS encouragement! Perhaps that's why she's moving so slow: she's meditating on placement of each SPOT, a very thoughtful business, requiring her constant attention.


----------



## 

Sounds reasonable to me......


----------



## Evelynk2000

Well, this is kind of depressing and hopeful at the same time. All these foals hitting the ground in a flurry!



It's not FAIR.



Katya, I really could use some help here. She's cooking . . . and cooking . . . and . . . well, you get the idea. And then, on top of not knowing where she is in the process, I see that some mares hang on to those babies until they're on the verge of overdone, and then spit them out during stormy weather, and in the middle of the night. Gosh, this is fun



:HappyBounce This kid BETTER have SPOTS!

I know, I know, you get what you get. I feel like a little kid the night before Christmas. I'm going to wet the bed from anticipation. I swear, she looks exactly like the little picture of her next to my name. The only change I see is in the milk bar. I've stopped driving 30 miles every day to see her and my TB mare, just going every other day or so. Sometimes I see a change and sometimes I don't.



Every time my niece calls me, I hear this ghost conversation in my head "you missed it! When I went out this morning, there were 4 minis instead of 3". (That actually happened with a mustang mare they had in CA). I am so grateful that it isn't so when she starts talking and everything is normal. I must go distract myself, now.


----------



## 

We all know how hard this waiting period is -- so we sympathize with you -- but each day is one day closer to playing with your new little one!

Changes in the milk bar, and the hooha are what we're looking for, as well as a tummy that's moving forward and slab-sided. So, there are many things to watch for -- and just know you are not alone in the waiting! We're here for you!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks, Diane. I could hear the soothing sound of your voice while I read. I admit, I was being childish, but when you reach a certain age, it becomes your prerogative to throw a hissy, just to vent, you understand.





I've noticed some folks shave their mares before the event, either partially or completely. Is there a reason for that, or is it personal preference? Katya has very close-laying wavy hair, rather than the furball look of some. She's shedding in a snowstorm of hair when I brush her, as are the others. I tend toward the natural, preferring to believe mares have been foaling and nursing forever while retaining their hair. Niece has suggested we clip the longer hair around her udder, which sounds reasonable to me. I wouldn't want to mosey up to the milk bar, only to suck on a lock of hair!


----------



## 

Shaving is just a precautionary measure -- as babies have had problems when searching for the milk bar and getting a mouth full of hair. It can be dangerous for them....sometimes deadly....so most just shave around the udder and out to the sides on each side in front of the hind leg -- where baby will be pushing her head to find the milk bar.

If you don't want to shave anything else -- that's fine, but if she's shedding quite a bit, it IS safer for baby to keep them from ingesting the fur and possibly choking.


----------



## blazingstarranch

I know how you feel, we've waited for months, foal watching for 6 weeks, then all of a sudden we get two healthy babies in less than 2 days. It will happen! You're in the right place for support and understanding too, I know it's helped me tremendously


----------



## AnnaC

I have never shaved a mare and never had a problem, but that is not to say the 'problem' might not happen for me in the future. Non of my mares have ever had the clippers near them and as that area of the tummy and flank happen to be one of the most ticklish areas, I dont think they would approve of me diving in there with a set of clippers! LOL!! But with the girls who are used to being clipped, I'm sure there would be no trouble.


----------



## Eagle

I only had one girl that gets really hairy (mini shetland) so I clipped her because it was almost impossible to even see her udder under all that fuzz.


----------



## Evelynk2000

I do hear consensus on the hairy issue: do it if it needs it.



I have a feeling that once Katya's bag comes in, the "long" hair issue will recede, however, considering the amount she's shedding and the fact that I would *never* come close to that long hair with a shedding tool or rake, I see a scissor-trim in her near future! This should be fun. She is exceptionally adept at swinging her butt away from whatever is bothering her (usually ME), so we double team her against a wall. She's compliant up to a point, but the point is getting closer to our needs and farther from her instinctive nature over time. Hmmm, did that make sense? It did to me. Oh, well, more coffee!

I told Crystallos yesterday that there are days when I have no idea whether Katya is pregnant or not, and days when there's no doubt in my mind. Yesterday was a "no doubt" day. Tomorrow, she'll probably just look fat. I'm awfully glad I saw ribs when we scanned her at the vets!

Thank you all for commiserating with my lack of patience. I'm the impatient, immediate action person in the family. Over the years, I've schooled myself to wait with patience and fortitude, but I see my _true _nature peeking through.


----------



## 

This is always the hardest part of the "pregnancy" and you're in good company!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Don't I know! Most everyone here has been in my shoes at some time. I contend that I can read all the books and lists and blogs, and search the internet exhaustively, but there's nothing better than asking a question and getting an answer that I trust.





Back to watching, waiting, fondling, trimming, taking the chubby one out for clover


----------



## Eagle

Lol sounds like a plan


----------



## Evelynk2000

I'm pleased to report that Katya let Crystallos approach and trim with clippers yesterday



. She was ticklish in a few spots, but for the most part it was a non-event. Shedding has become a game with us. I rake, she moseys off, I follow along and shed whatever side I'm on. I'm going to miss her slow walk when she's back in trotting trim.

Today, I'm going to work with my TB mare, I think. I haven't ridden since I slid off months ago and damaged my sacroiliac. I like to ride her with a bareback pad, and the belly strap wasn't cinched up tight enough. I looked like a cartoon character sliding off my horse while she stood there wondering what kind of signal that was. Ain't life a learning experience?


----------



## AnnaC

And we are all learning continually!!

Well done with the clipping, now could we have some nice side on pictures and also ask her permission for an udder shot or two please!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Oh, ok. We'll take some pictures. Such a chore


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Evelynk2000

Yesterday was a beautiful day in the neighborhood, indeed. Katya was snoozing under the oak tree:




Previously, as most horses do, she would get up if I approached. She not only didn't get up, she cracked one eye as if to say "Don't EVEN" and went back to sleep:




Her milkbar appears to be filling a bit, just a smidge:




And I have to admit, I'm totally enamored of her. What's not to love, right? She's got SPOTS, she's got a baby, she definitely has an attitude at times, her eyes have the patience of Job in them . . .




Now that I'm more comfortable with the signs of eminent departure of her on-board visitor, I'm willing to bet she's still got some time left to cook. Oops, mixing metaphors!





Today, I'm moving my TB mare back to her old barn. It's closer to my home, and I can ride her daily if I want, now that I'm out of dr's care. Yay


----------



## Eagle

I agree she is adorable


----------



## Evelynk2000

Here we are again!

My niece sent me these pictures, after I stuck my hand under her to feel:




She's swelling at the base of her hooha!




And her milkbar is starting to fill.

Will be keeping a daily watch on her, since we have no information about her previous patterns of delivery. I am so unfortunate to be so far away from her!



I noticed the increase in her udders today when I visited! We'll keep y'all informed about her progress, of course!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Sorry about the upside-down picture:


----------



## Evelynk2000

Ho, Hum.



:whistling Apparently I have this "mare staring" business down pat, because now I can't stop! I've been dropping by every day for one reason or another and seriously not seeing any progress. I can't ignore her, since she's the cutest speckled lady and she comes straight to me for nose rubs and Eskimo kisses. We bathed minis the other day, which she didn't particularly like, but she'd rolled in a pile of poop and looked disgusting. She danced around the whole time, so I did a lick-and-a-promise bath so she wouldn't stress herself unduly. After, she walked over to some hay to roll and I almost fell apart laughing. You could tell Katya wanted badly to roll over, but she couldn't, because her back is so broad! She kept trying and trying, and ended up looking like a turtle. Poor baby.

I've been okeyed to ride



so I've been working with my TB mare Lea, reminding her of attention span and ground manners, which she has in abundance, but ignores when she thinks I'm not looking.



She's my special friend and I'm really torn about selling her to get a shorter, quieter horse. Bah!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Yeah! She's shopping! Let's hope she goes crazy shopping all of a sudden for you.





That's great that you are cleared for riding again. I know the dilemma of wanting a calmer horse, but being attached to the one ya got. I was in a car wreck last year and lost a lot of range of motion in my right arm along with having a lot of pain. I went without riding for a long time due to it, and now my Arab is quite wild. She can run away with me if I try using the right arm to stop her. I've had to relearn how to ride. I now ride left handed. It's finally starting to feel almost natural and I was able to control her well on the last ride. I'm still very nervous to ride though. I'm ready for a slow horse, but I've had mine for 10 yrs. We've been Top 10 in endurance together and were very successful in Competitive Mounted Orienteering. I'd love to get back to that level of riding, but I just don't know how...

Just take your time and do things slow. When you are both ready to ride, you'll know it. Just don't jump the gun and you'll do great!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I'm ready for the shopping! I live for the shopping.



:SoHappy

I've spent the last couple of days lunging Lea (TB mare) and getting her attention again. Today, she was totally full of it, racing around the arena like she had a fire behind her. She wouldn't stop for me, so I got the lunge whip and kept her going for a lloonngg time, and she didn't even break a sweat. Finally, she got the point and walked up to me, so I put her on the lunge line and kept her moving for another half hour. She finally started paying attention to me



I took her for a walk outside the arena, which is challenging for her because she's barn sour, and she was a lady the whole time. Slow works for me!

I'm having so much fun reading the other current topics and learning SO much from them. I'd have never known about normal foal poop!










From the front to back: Bridie, Smokey, Katya

She didn't enjoy the bath at all! Silly girl.

Bath photos courtesy of my niece.


----------



## 

Wonderful pictures! Yes, the threads are really good reading, because different things come up with the different mares, and it's so good to see each little new occurence and the suggestions people have.

So glad you're enjoying the reading!!


----------



## Crystallos

I just wanted to point out Bridie is only partially shaved because she is getting used to the clippers. Everything is still super scary for her. :/


----------



## 

You're doing just fine with her! The mares can look so funny this time of year with the weather changes -- and their partial clips! So, I didn't even notice it! Looking good!!


----------



## Eagle

I thought Bridie was making a fashion statement



i am glad you are back to health snd ready to get in the saddle, it sounds like Lea is a live wire though. You take care.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Bridie IS a fashion statement!



She's improved so much since Crystallos adopted her. She's sweet and curious and gives the best nuzzles. I was sitting on a camp chair in the middle of their mudlot, so Bridie came over to rest her head on my shoulder, snuggle my neck, and generally give me that "Awwwww" feeling. She makes you giggle and sigh.

I'm totally distracted by pictures of Katya. There are times when there's no doubt she's VERY pregnant, and others when baby is all up inside of her and she just looks normal. She's foundered in the past (the base of her mane has that feel, you know), so we really need to stay on top of her nutrition, especially since she hoovers the clover like there's no tomorrow and she's a total air fern. Crystallos is excellent at keeping her daily feed on the straight and narrow, and monitoring her progress.


----------



## Evelynk2000

So, another question: I sat on my camp chair and watched Katya's belly for at least 1/2 hr, and didn't see inside movement, aside from what might have been muscles on Katya. How active are most internal foals? I watched the video someone posted that looked like a fight inside, and I've *never* seen that kind of activity! I know her back is long, and she's wide, and I'd really wonder if I hadn't seen ribs on the ultrasound. I know, I know. Calm down and let her cook.



What's been the experience with many-time mothers who aren't petite? I have to admit I just read the phantom thread.


----------



## Eagle

Calm down now, foals aren't often visibly active until the last month of pregnancy. The best time to feel the baby is dinner time. When you bring her in for her grain just kneel down, put your hand in front of her udder and wait. Another time to catch baby moving is when mum drinks, again place your hand on her tummy (same position) and wait a minute.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thank you



. I only have human experience to go by, and all my boys had soccer matches inside. I'll quit worrying, for now. I'm sure I'll find something else to worry about in a bit!



(gotta love this smiley!)





Hey, I just thought about what you said. I've been telling niece I think Katya still has about another month to go, judging by the lack of balloon-like stomach. Maybe I'm closer than I thought I was!


----------



## Eagle

That's what we are here for



(other than to have fun of course)





Her being a bigger girl makes it harder to see so your doubts are understandable.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, as a mare gets closer to foaling, you will see less and less obvious baby movement as by now the baby has grown large enough to take up most of the available space. This is why a lot of folks also find that a mare can only eat smaller feeds.

I'm sure Katya is progressing perfectly. Do we have updated pictures of her - sorry forgot to look at the previous page before posting!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I do try to keep up with the pictures, but you can only post so many that show NO obvious change! The latest :







And Today:




No discernible change to hooha or milkbar.

And, for your viewing enjoyment, one of my other critters, a tiny furball who thinks she is one of my appendages. Name is Finch, longhair:


Sleeping upside down on my lap


Paw faces

Thank you Anna for the information about baby movement! As far as I know, she's not having any trouble finishing her food (air fern! hoover!), but niece might have more information about that.


----------



## Eagle

Judging by these two pics, either you are over feeding her or she has a bun in the oven








/monthly_05_2013/post-45050-0-85680500-1367531057_thumb.jpg

/monthly_05_2013/post-45050-0-13685300-1367531699_thumb.jpg


----------



## AnnaC

I agree Renee, but also judging by the 'today' picture she has a little while to go yet? Sorry, I forgot, but do we have possible due dates for her?

Any chance of a picture of her udder and hooha so we can see progress?


----------



## Eagle

yes Anna I agree, she could have at least another month to go, hooha and udder pics would help


----------



## Evelynk2000

Oh, OK. We'll crawl around under her again. (sigh)





Anna, she was an auction horse purchased when 170+ minis were seized from a hoarder. She could have been bred any time up to mid-Sept.

By the way, the bath day picture was taken the day before the belly-full picture. I think she was kinda stressed about bathing and sucked baby up!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Well, I didn't get to crawl around today, because Katya took off as soon as she saw me! I should think of something else when I'm walking toward her, eh?

What I did get is a lovely balloon:




Yeah. I guess she's pregnant!

We're having the farrier in tomorrow morning, so we'll take pictures of privates then.


----------



## AnnaC

That is a lovely picture of her! And yes, certainly pregnant.





I do remember about her past now - just get a bit muddled most days with all the girls on here now - I put it down to failing little grey cells due to advancing years!! LOL!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Don't I know!





I'm ok with another month or so, as long as that is what is indicated. She's certainly got the mood swings down! One day, she's running across the enclosure as though a tiger's on her tail, and the next she's waddling like a duck. This whole process is taking the place of daytime television for me



. Oh, I don't have a TV. Oh, well, you get the idea . . .

There are so many babies dropping to the ground right now that it's exciting just to read the posts. You are a comfortable lot to spend time with every day!


----------



## 

DEFINITELY PREGNANT! What a wonderful belly -- and she's looking so good these days! Much better condition!!

Can't wait for more pictures!!

We thank you for your kind words, and hope you will continue to join in the many, many threads we have going now! Lot's of babies on the ground, and lots more coming!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for you kind words, we love this place and it is our escape from the mean world out there. Here we are just a bunch of friends enjoying our time whilst we wait on the miracle of life. We are very sincere when we say we love each and everyone of these mares like our own





Keep the pics coming even if it means you have to hide in the hedge cos madam is NOT in the mood, you could even dig a ditch and lay in waiting to get a down under shot



o.k I had a little too much wine with dinner


----------



## blazingstarranch

Looking good! I agree with everyone, this is a safe place to just share love of horses, and babies. It's great not dealing with snarky comments and judgements. And it's a great learning experience as well!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Ah, I'm liking that vision



. I can't think of better things to take up my time! Katya and I will join you in a glass when she's more in the mood. She's usually so laid back and mature; I'll kinda be glad when she's there again, but also I treasure this time of impending . . . I don't want to say "doom", but I've had my quota of wine, too, so nothing else is coming into my head right now


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I agree, this is the best place to be! Dont get much time in the day to get here for long periods, but find it very useful for some longer stints in the middle of the night when I cant sleep (it's 4am here in the UK right now) much better than watching the world news repeat itself over and over again on the old BBC!! LOL!!

Renee, I remember us telling someone last year to get down in a ditch to get some good pics of her mare's udder! LOL!! Who was it??


----------



## Evelynk2000

Oh, ladies! If I got down in a ditch for a couple of pictures, I'd never get back up again





Anna, I'm so glad you choose to spend your time in the wee hours with us! I'm sure when I have to get up every 20 minutes, I'll be a little testy, but the early times of the morning seem like more time for myself just now. I'm newly retired, so sleeping in (7 am) is new and exciting for me.

Where the heck did the name Darmond Boogerman's Bravado come from???? It's such a combination of formal (Darmond) and common (Boogerman's) that it makes me stop and laugh every time I see it!


----------



## AnnaC

Our precious 'Dragon' is an American import (oooop's that sounds as though he's a commodity like a case of wine - now there's a thought!). He was bred by Christie Darmond and Darmond is her prefix, he is also by Lazy Ns Boogerman, a son of Rowdy (try a google look up!). Not sure where the Bravado came from, maybe he did something brave as a small foal?? His dam was I'm a GG's Cover Girl Too (so no bravado there!!

He really is a cute, loveable little tyke (28/29") but grows to around 17 hands during the stud season (or thinks he does!! LOL!!)


----------



## Evelynk2000

Napoleon complex, eh? Such a guy! I'm always amazed at the names people come up with for their registered horses.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Well, here I am again! Today was a hot windy Oregon day which started with farrier visits at several barns, since my horses are spread all over the Willamette Valley. Our farrier is wonderful with the minis, and trimmed 3 of them in short order. Katya had a hard time with the whole thing, because she is having trouble balancing her balloon



. Poor baby. . . um, Mama.

Of course, someone stuck a camera under her while she was distracted:







As you can see, LOTS of SPOTS but very little progress.

After the farrier finished a couple of other horses at another barn, she met me where I board my TB mare, to shoe her. What a trip that was! She was in season last week when I first took her there, so I thought she'd be a snap for the farrier this week. Wrong! Geldings all around her . . . should have known what was going on when she kept sliding her butt over to the *very* handsome morgan next to us. All of a sudden, she was fully ready and the poor farrier: "she just squirted me!". Wouldn't have her job! What fun. Lea gets kinda hot and bothered when she's in season, and forgets to listen. Shoulda given the farrier hazard pay



:rofl

Wine time here! Cats are staring holes in me 'cause it's feeding time. Life goes on.


----------



## amystours

I'm dying here!!!! Hilarious! One of my Belgian mares gets like that. She's all like, "hey there, handsome!!!" Too funny!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

No progress to report











However, on another front: I've been going out to ride my TB mare every morning this week. Oh. That's all of 2 days.



She's been as sweet as she can be, but since I slid off months ago and tapped my noggin, the barn owner said I had to wear a helmet while riding her until I have her total attention. Hate the helmet hate the helmet hate the . . .






So, I'm slowly building up to actually LEAVING the arena and going up a trail behind the barns. She's so barn sour and herd bound, it's not a bit funny. And when she gets stressed, she windsucks. I just got a new collar for her to eliminate that, since I really object to my horse getting high while I'm riding her! I mean, if she would just offer to share . . .

So there's progress there. At least I'm not standing around staring at Katya, waiting for some magical SIGN to appear!

By the way; I bathed her because she rolled in poop, right? Another poop patch on her, in the same place. At least she's consistent!


----------



## 

That's SOME consistency! LOL


----------



## Evelynk2000

I gave up bathing her! She is ubermama right now, so the less I stress her, the better we all are. She comes up to me for head rubs and (maybe) goodies in my pocket, so I act as though I have a right to touch her, and slide my hand under her for a feel of her milk bar, which hasn't changed a lick. Bless her heart, I think this whole thing is going to go on indefinitely. Wait . . . trying to be positive, here. Her herd-mates are dropping babies as we speak, although we have no idea when she was bred, so we don't know when the event will happen. Thankfully, we have all of you as a reference, with pictures and warnings and so forth. I'm so GLAD that you're here! We're still reading, absorbing, watching . . . I'd post more pictures, but I swear there's no change!!!!


----------



## 

That's okay. Just post some new pictures and we'll look for the comparisons, and hopefully give you some positive news.


----------



## Evelynk2000

OK! You asked for it and here it is! Today was a perfect picture day:




Katya was sound asleep when I decided to put her halter on and take her to the huge patch of clover. This is my personal favorite of all the pictures. Can we say "beached whale?"




:rofl




I'm busy! Don't bother me.




OMG! That feels so good!




Broad as a barn, and proud of it! Move over so I can get the clover!




Beached whale again.




Tickly bits; niece says she's starting to fill, but true to form, I stuck my hand under there for a feel, and it hasn't changed much.

Tried several times to upload the Hooha picture (what post would be complete without one???), but it wouldn't work. Oh, well, suffice it to say it's still speckly and hasn't changed much.

I really enjoyed spending time on the ground with all the ladies. When I first sat down, Katya was laying down, Smokey was laying next to her, and Bridie was nuzzling my neck and rubbing noses with me. It was wonderful! Clear proof we've done well with trust.


----------



## 

Awwwww, let the poor momma rest! Getting her beauty sleep and putting those eyelashes on baby -- ALONG WITH SPOTS PLEASE!!!

Yes, I'd say you've done wonderfully with trust!


----------



## AnnaC

Those are the times I love too - when my girls were in at nights at foaling time, they would never get up from their sleepy time as I trotted in and out of the stalls poo picking and keeping them all clean and tidy just in case they decded to foal that night. You have done really well to gain their trust and you are now reaping the rewards





That is a lovely foal tummy there and I think her udder has filled!


----------



## Evelynk2000

So glad to hear there might be progress. She's such a sweety. We have a monster of a gelding watching them all! He's amazing and over 30 years old. I fully expect to hear him trumpeting any change in her.



Not that anyone could hear him, of course!


----------



## 

You'll just have to keep us posted on his trumpeting!!!

Keep it coming -- she sounds like she's moving forward nicely!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Good morning, wise auntie-folk. Question here:

Katya is an airfern. Bless her heart, she only has to sniff the air to take in calories. She's got signs of previous founder in her neck, and now she's starting to store fat down her back. My niece has cut her Mare & Foal feed down significantly, and we feed hay in nets to slow them down. I don't want my mama to founder again, but Katya still needs nourishment for the alien inside her. Niece has a supplement she will be giving Katya to offset the lessening of the Mare & Foal feed. Any suggestions for other things we can do?


----------



## 

GREAT observations!!!!

Let's hear what she's getting now, and perhaps we can suggest some adjustments to help her stay sound while carrying this little one.


----------



## Eagle

Yes, can you tell us what and how much she is getting exactly. oh and of course a few pics to see how the airfern is progressing


----------



## Crystallos

She gets 2-3 flakes orchard/timothy hay shared with two other minis. It has a lot of thick stems, so they pick through it and leave quite a bit behind. It was the only hay we could find in the middle of winter without fescue in it. The hay we grow ourselves has endophyte fescue in it, courtesy of a neighboring field.

She was getting three cups of Purina Mini/Pony, then cut back to two cups when she started getting cresty and now down to 1/2 cup just to get her in the stall at night and make her happy. I followed the directions for a 300-400 pound mare in late gestation. (She's 36", btw.) The weight was three cups even. I plan on setting up a feeder so they can have Nature's Essentials 12:12 free choice. Katya has started grazing the low lying oak leaves this spring. There is also a blush of grass in their pen.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Good morning, all. We didn't get a response to our feed/air fern query, so I thought I'd ask again. See the post from Crystallos for feed routine. It's becoming apparent that Katya needs something, since she's trying to graze on oak leaves. I've been told my routine with Katya is to include a daily 15 minute walk, since she's getting almost no exercise aside from chewing and breathing. I'll try for pictures today when I visit.


----------



## 

Sorry, I meant to say that the Purina Free Balance 12:12 should help quite a bit. I would also suggest just taking a scoop or half a scoop and putting over what grain she gets. It will likely introduce her to it, and you'll know she's getting the benefit of it.

You might try some alfalfa or alfalfa mix cubes -- to add to her feed dish. This will give her the benefit of the protein and you can monitor how much she gets and make adjustments accordingly.

How about a new picture of our air fern?


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Evelyn I don't know how Crystallos post slipped by without us noticing, that isn't like us to not reply



I think her new plan sounds just perfect and I wouldn't worry about her eating the leaves, it is not as if she is starving to death, mine will eat the leaves if they fall in their paddock too.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Katya's not grazing the leaves that have fallen off the trees. She's reaching up to try to get them straight off the tree. Just using common sense about animals, it seems to me that she's finding what she needs from them that isn't in her normal feed.

I've been physically challenged by the amount of moisture in the air (89%), so that I'm unable to walk her as my niece thinks should be done. Doesn't make me feel better, believe me, because I recognize the positive effect of movement on all creatures. I will make an effort soon to wander around with her in places where she won't be encouraged to graze, but at this point, that's not a possibility. Unfortunately, the areas where there is no forage are also the areas with crushed gravel, which is NOT pleasant on her stressed feet. I can walk her in her enclosure, of course, but she's going to resist more there, since that's where she spends all her time. I'm chattering on here, waiting for the pictures from my cell to load. I thought technology would aid us, not frustrate us more!





Katya's back today:




Well, to continue the chatter while I wait for pictures to come from my phone to my inbox: I'm selling my TB mare. I took her to a poker ride on a day when I was particularly puny feeling, and came to the realization that no matter how much I love this horse, she's too much for me. My barn owner is helping me sell her, hopefully as a lesson horse. She would excel at that and have a job, which she desperately needs. I don't have the energy for her. Gee, now I get to look for a trail horse.

Oh, Joy! Here's another one! Sorry if it's a bit blurry, but it shows the fat down her back:




Side shot:




Hope someone can help us limit her intake, but still fill her nutritional needs!


----------



## chandab

Just thought I'd share a picture of my porker the day she foaled, and then again later in the summer after she raised her foal.

here's Caddy the day she foaled:




And, later in the summer:




She has had some hoof problems, not exactly sure when they started (mostly can't remember), but I know the weight when she was pregnant didn't help.

Here she is a couple years later, right before I got my act together and got her on an appropriate diet to help her lose weight. She's still pudgy, but a healthier pudgy.




I mostly have to keep her on a dry lot and give her a low volume feed (one that gives her the necessary vit/min is a small amount) and grass hay. Sometimes I slip, and she gets a bit heavy, but overall, she's pretty healthy. [i don't have any more recent pics of her while she's shed out and at a good weight. I only seem to have woolie pics.]


----------



## Evelynk2000

I love it! ". . . a healthier pudgy"! Caddy is built a lot like Katya: broad in the back, long body, etc. We all worry endlessly about our babies, don't we? I know that spring is a challenging time for airferns, since they really don't need all that sugar and stuff. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I'll keep an eye on her. So will niece. I'd LOVE for this to be done and a foal to be on the ground running her crazy!

Caddy is gorgeous! Love her dapples!


----------



## Eagle

Judging by the size of her back and neck I would reduce her food right down as Crystallos is doing and just give her the Purina Free Balance 12:12. How much space do they have to walk around in all day/night?


----------



## chandab

Evelynk2000 said:


> I love it! ". . . a healthier pudgy"! Caddy is built a lot like Katya: broad in the back, long body, etc. We all worry endlessly about our babies, don't we? I know that spring is a challenging time for airferns, since they really don't need all that sugar and stuff. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I'll keep an eye on her. So will niece. I'd LOVE for this to be done and a foal to be on the ground running her crazy!
> 
> Caddy is gorgeous! Love her dapples!


I'll try to get some shed off pics in the near future, so you can see her at a healthier weight, otherwise this is all I have:


----------



## Evelynk2000

Oh, she's just LOVELY! And a furball, to boot.

OK. I took her walkies today and ended up in a tug of war with my sister's pug:




Katya was a little disturbed that the green stuff was within inches of her nose! Photo courtesy of Crystallos.

A couple of comparison pictures:




Her neck is pudgy and has lost the little bit of flop that it had.




Good side shot of her today.




You can see the stretched skin of her bag, waiting for filling. Talk about an experienced mare! And something about the angle of this shot gives her more of a belly, or at least I think it does. It's substantial, to say the least.

The enclosure the 3 minis live in is approximately 50' x 130', light dusting of nibbly grass, evergreen trees along one side, large oak in the middle, so lots of shade for the ladies, but not much grass. It's big enough that they can run if they are so inclined.


----------



## 

Such a pretty lady!!


----------



## dutchhollow

I have been following this since it started, but looking back is hard, has she been confirmed by us? (ultrasound)


----------



## Evelynk2000

She passed the ultrasound in Dec. I saw ribs on the screen. Otherwise, I would be questioning her pregnancy myself. I'm thinking it's time to take her back for another, just to reassure myself (and you) that she's not just massively overweight. I watch her closely, and her shape changes from side to side, between her legs making her waddle, not to mention the beached whale look when she's down in the sun. The whole mess is complicated by the fact that we have absolutely no idea when she was covered. She was part of a large herd seized in September of last year, so, truth be told, she could have been bred at any time up to about Sept 15.


----------



## Crystallos

We MAY be getting a live streaming web cam on Katya's stall. Update soon, I hope.


----------



## Eagle

Katya's going live


----------



## Evelynk2000

We are looking for hay to stretch into haying season, and found someone local who has (drum roll) red clover/bluegrass mix. No, Toto, I don't think we're in Kentucky any more



:rofl My question: would that be something that would be good for my airfern? He usually tests his hay for nutrient content, but hasn't tested this bunch. Whadda ya think?


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry, cant help with the hay question Evelyn, but I think you have to be careful with some of your clovers over there in the US?? So glad you might be getting Katya up on cam, it will be great to see her 'in person' and to help you keep watch.


----------



## cassie

oh yes! please do get her on camera! we would love to help watch your precious pretty girl!

sorry not sure about the hay question either... I hope you are able to work it all out soon


----------



## Evelynk2000

I'm eager for the camera, too! I spend a tremendous amount of time and gas driving to see her and the rest of the ladies, and having NO idea of her due date, I've about stared my eyeballs out looking for encouraging changes in conformation and evidence of a need to set up a camp cot. Gotta say that my "wait"-er is 'bout worn out. I'm old enough that I've developed the ability to have kind of a calm about waiting, but my inner child is jumping up and down in anticipation.

I'm sorry no-one has an idea about the hay. I'm cautious about making a change to such an obviously different hay. Neither of us has a clue! We will be heading over to look at it this morning, so we'll keep an eye on the forum, in case one of you has a thought.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I am no good at advise on hay as things are too different here in Italy. Post the question on the main forum as I am sure the American girls will help you.


----------



## chandab

I've never fed clover of any kind, its a legume like alfalfa, but to my knowledge alfalfa is the safest legume to feed horses. What little I know about clover of any kind is that its very important that its put up properly to avoid mold, the mold in clover hay is more toxic to horses than mold that occurs in alfalfa or grass hays. [i don't know if it was red clover or another type of clover, but a friend of mine in college ended up putting a horse down after it ate poorly put up clover hay and got sick. Its been over 20 years, so I don't recall the details, only the end result.]

I think I would go with timothy cubes or timothy/alfalfa cubes to stretch your existing hay supply over the hay in question. [Perhaps if you know for a fact its been fed to horses with no issue, it might be worth considering, but I don't think I would.] 

I'm low on hay, and just barely getting the horses out on grass, so I've been stretching my hay supply with timothy pellets. They go out for grass for about 1.5 hours in the morning, come in to drylot, get a scoop of timothy pellets and then get their hay for supper. Perhaps not ideal, and I've just started this routine, but so far, its working fine. The yearlings go out longer on grass, as they aren't air ferns, yet. The two geldings are getting more time on grass, but they've had access to grass longer than the mares (just logistics of my set-up).


----------



## Crystallos

We ended up getting a few compressed bales of bent grass straw. It was harvested late so a lot of the seed heads are loose and not very green. The stems are fine, soft and short. Like haylage? We also got some 2013 grass hay that I call the "ditch hay". I think the seller mentioned it was the hay they got out of their newest alfalfa field. It had left over grass from the previous crop and was growing in the ditch, lol. We had a very short period of sunny weather last month and some were able to make hay. We plan on mixing the new hay with our current last bale of orchard/timothy. Also, separating Katya for longer periods during meal times so the others get what they need. I was watching her eat today. She eats EVERYTHING. All the hay, huge mouthfuls of short grass, tiny leavings of grain, oak leaves, anything that fits in her mouth at this point. So I don't think she'll have a problem with the new routine. Except thinking I forgot about her.

BTW, I'm not sure if it shows in the pictures, but she is starting to get thunder thighs.


----------



## chandab

If you are up for a little work, get some beet pulp. I know many people say they use it to put on weight, which it will do too; but it also works to give fatties a meal when everyone else gets goodies. Take a small amount of beet pulp, like one cup dry or less (I'd probably go with less for her), and soak it (for Katya, I'd rinse after soaking to remove any residual sugars, she doesn't need them); it'll about triple in quantity when soaked and she'll think she's getting a big meal, and in reality it won't be very much. [You could do the same with grass hay pellets, but they don't puff up as much soaked as beet pulp will.] If you don't usually feed beet pulp, it is an acquired taste, so some horses don't readily take to it. Perhaps you know someone who does feed and can get a small amount from them to try it out, before buying a big bag of it (or perhaps your feed store has a broken bag or something). [Oh, and beet pulp pellets seem to puff up more after soaking than the shreds do.]


----------



## Eagle

Good idea Chanda, I love beet pulp


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Good idea Chanda, I love beet pulp


I've fed it, but I wouldn't say I love it. And, I absolutely hate the brand the feed store is carrying right now; its dirty and loaded with molasses, so makes for lots of extra work for me since I have to really rinse it. [so, right now I'm not feeding it, and don't have plans to in the near future.


----------



## 

I'm with you Chanda. I've fed it before, but after almost losing a stallion to it soaked -- it apparently spoiled/fermented in the hot Florida sun and he ate most of it I guess during the day (there was some still in his feeder by night and it STANK!) and got horribly sick -- I only feed it dry. No more soaking for me -- but the last kind I bought was totally ground up to the size of small grain FLAKES, so it was quite easy to feed and the horses didn't mind it.

I had many, many problems getting them to eat the soaked mess. I guess some love it, and some don't.


----------



## Eagle

My husbands family make machines for cheese making and I pinched one of their plastic containers that has a sieve inside it, I put it under the tap when it is ready and lift the seive and wash the beet, then drain it a few seconds and vuola! Beet is rinced and ready. I like to feed it in the winter as it gives them extra water. I think it is an old fashioned feed like bran.


----------



## ratzo155

Here is what I know about clover.

Red clover and Alsike clover are toxic to horses in large amounts. It is the fungus that the clover produces that is the problem, so if there is a little in your pasture you are ok. It is when their diet is over 50% of the clover that you have problems. Also I wouldn't get any hay with the clover in it since the mold and fungus is the problem there is a better chance of molding as hay then fresh, if you have a lot of rain I would be careful if it is in your pasture maybe just limit their time out on it.

White clover is ok and doesn't cause any problems. I know we have white clover in our pasture and in our hay fields and haven't had any issues. It is Molly's favorite thing to eat!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

There's white clover in abundance around the property, and earlier in the season, we'd take the minis out to graze on it. I don't do that now, because Katya doesn't need it. Good to know about the red clover, though. Thanks!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Time for the weekly update! I've decided this is going to go on indefinitely, no end in sight. The waiting is becoming same-ole-same-ole. At the beginning of each month, we look at Katya and say, "I'm guessing it'll happen next month". We're feeding her separately now, with a local grain mix that includes beet pulp, and supplementing with what the hay provider said was "ditch hay". Pretty much just something to chew on. Oh, and a handful of the bluegrass. She's lost some of the fat on her neck and her back is slowly loosing the pudgy dip.


What?! Eating, here!


Getting leftover scraps from the haybag


Nibbling on ditch hay.

You can see in the last picture that she's getting a bit of edema at the back of her belly. No significant change in milkbar. Because I don't see her every day, I can see a slight change in her conformation from losing some of the fat: her muscles seem to have better definition, her neck doesn't feel like it's going to seize up, her butt looks less like a coffee table.

It seems that my airfern needs constant monitoring to make sure she's getting enough nutrients without adding unnecessary fat. Isn't this fun????


----------



## Evelynk2000

WOO-HOO!!!!

We have milkbar changes!!!


Look at that!


We're growing.


I am NOT a fuzzy coffee table!


Excuuuse me!!!


Fooooood!

As you can see, Katya is, indeed, expecting. I've had my doubts over the months. Really, I have. She started developing the milkbar in the last couple of days. I'd stopped sticking my hand under her because nothing changed. Now I can see progress, I'm so stoked!

Is it time to start chanting "spots, spots, spots . . ."?


----------



## Eagle

Spots spots spots yippeee how exciting.


----------



## 

SPOTS...SPOTS...SPOTS...


----------



## Crystallos

Katya just had a colt! It was really fast, water broke to baby in less than a minute.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! Many congratulations!! Well done Katya!!















Cant wait for the pics and all the details - did the chant for spots work????


----------



## Eagle

Yippeee congratulations, I can't wait for pics and details. You must br so glad the waiting is over


----------



## Crystallos

No spots, but it looks like he might be buckskin.


----------



## Crystallos

Yes, so glad the wait is over. I had just gotten home from a trail ride ten minutes before her water broke. Think she was waiting for me? He just figured out how to stand as I type. Born about 2:15 pm.


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I just pop in to this forum every once in a while to check on some of the babies. So glad to hear he arrived safely.


----------



## chandab

Will be able to tell more when he's dry, but I saw your FB pics, and he sure does look buckskin.


----------



## Evelynk2000

WELL! That was unexpected. I got a text from Crystallos: Katya babby now. I had to interpret, but it wasn't that hard. May I say the wait was worth it? We should have started chanting for the spots sooner, I suppose. He has one large one on his side, and maybe one on his head.













He was born at 2:15ish, up on wobblies by 3:15ish, and trotting and jumping by 4:15ish. We've been touching him all over and Katya is extremely good about us until there are too many of us. She's such an accomplished mother. We've moved them into their stall, since Katya chose to deliver in the sunshine.

Boy is so cute! He finally figured out how to stand up and now he has to figure out how to lay back down again.

Aunties: Thank you all for your help and encouragement during this endless process. We learned so much from you!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my gosh...look at those legs will ya!!!.........I've never seen such long ones..least not on a mini foal!! Its wonderful that Katya is so trusting with you and is sharing him with you. Congratulations to all and to all....IM glad you can finally have a good night.....sleep that is!!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I was fascinated by the length of his legs compared with his little body. It was even more fascinating to watch him trying to gather those great long things under him. Crystallos, I'm sure, got a picture of him doing the splits. I feel like a new mother: please, let me show you ALL my pictures and tell you, exhaustively, about every first moment in his life. I'll try to get a handle on myself, but no promises! And the moment he hits the monster portion of his programming, I'm sure my tune will change.


----------



## happy appy

Congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks, Tina. I'm glad he's on the ground, and I'm sure Katya is too!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Please please..tell us every thing..every detail..every picture...I think I can speak for everyone! Please!!!

P.S. Trust me The Aunties start going viral if they don't get to see pictures...do as they say or Renee will send out the flying monkeys...she's done it before!!


----------



## Eagle

Heheeee yes do share him with us



pleaseeeeee

Those legs just go on for ever, no wonder it took him an hour to learn to stand. congrats again Evelyn he is adorable.


----------



## AnnaC

Well he certainly looks Buckskin to me - maybe he will grow a few more spots in time? But those legs are just amazing!! Just another little tip from the Aunties here - remove Katya's halter asap, it is not safe to leave them on a mare once there are babies around!

Oh and yes, PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES!! and loads of details are essential.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I see you haven't been back on this morning.....what ever could be holding your attention...LOL hope your enjoying your morning company!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

We'll both be posting pictures. Crystallos is very talented with a camera, so I'm looking forward to action shots.

Katya's halter only stayed on while she was out, since we had to occasionally catch her. We kept a close eye on it, and it came off as soon as she was in her room.

Boy took his first nap standing up, because he hadn't figured out how to lower himself back to the ground. I was talking to him about it and demonstrated squatting down, and he nickered at me. OMG, I'm going to have fun with him.


----------



## Eagle

Those nickers are very dangerous you know, I think they are also known as " I can't work I have a foal" ROFL


----------



## chandab

Evelynk2000 said:


> Boy took his first nap standing up, because he hadn't figured out how to lower himself back to the ground. I was talking to him about it and demonstrated squatting down, and he nickered at me. OMG, I'm going to have fun with him.


Not a mini, but my first full-size foal took her first nap standing, too.

I don't have the sleeping pic scanned for computer, but here she is, anyway (her legs went on forever):


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats he's beautiful (I mean handsome...lol)


----------



## paintponylvr

CONGRATS! What a lovely boy!


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations he's gorgeous!! I'm hoping he's grows some spots as he ages




Such LONG legs and a gorgeous head too


----------



## atotton

Congratulations handsome little guy. Love his dishy lil face.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks! We think he's beautiful . . . uh, handsome. Nah! Beautiful!!!





For those of you who are more visually inclined:


One of Crystallos's contributions. Doesn't my girl look GOOD?


Crystallos put a blanket on him and when she came out in the morning, he was shivering, so she added a fleece she made for him. Isn't it awesome????


Is he not wonderful? I live 30 miles away and have a small life of my own, so I have to leave him and come back the next day. Katya is a wonderful mother, guarding her child by inserting her substantial bulk between us or by charging the offending nose of a curious mare. We spent a while sitting in the pen with her this morning, and she wouldn't come over for her neck rubs or normal interactions . . . until I brought out the alfalfa cubes. Stomach won, but she was still aware of boy and always knew where he was. He managed to dart between her legs a couple of times so I could gently pet whatever portion of him was present.

I'm in love.


----------



## paintponylvr

I love the little fleecey!! Thanx for sharing the pics.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Your post made me cry...what a beautiful fleece from Crystallos..he looks wonderful in it. It must be so hard leaving him at the end of the day but you are so lucky he is in good hands and hoofs. I often had to pet what ever portion presents itself to me too....I think we all do. Give it a few days and mom will loosen her strings a bit....just wait till you get to pick him up....aaawww...love love love. I just love that 3rd picture...he really is truly a beauty!! Congratulations again and I hope Katya is doing well!


----------



## MyMiniGal

Gosh, How have I missed all of this? I live near Grants Pass and have been on the After The Storm FB board, and have been trying to keep up with all the auctioned horses. I noticed one was foaled yesterday. Congratulations. I was in Grants Pass yesterday, going to move my mini to board there next weekend, where she will be with other mini's and I will have a friend to play with our mini's with. Very excited.


----------



## Crystallos

For anyone's who is curious, she showed no overt signs of foaling. I went on a trail ride that day and about ten minutes after I got home she layed down, pushed and her water broke. The white bag showed up almost immediately. I'd say it was about a minute from her water breaking to foal all the way out. It happened that fast. Other than no signs of pending birth, it was perfect, better than textbook. I did help him out of the sack, though, and cleared his nose.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What a beautiful little boy and WOW--those legs! I just love long legs!!!!

Now you must get a closeup picture of his 2 SPOTS so we can see!!! (or so I can see! LOL)


----------



## Evelynk2000

As soon as he's out of the blankets, Diane, your wish is my command. I think we started our SPOTS chant too late, and she laid a big spot on his side in preparation for scattering it, then didn't have time.



He's got dusty dark legs and the sweetest little curly tail. I love looking at his face with that huge swirl of hair on his forehead. Must eat breakfast so I can drive over to gaze at him again. Have poop scooping and fencing to work on also, so we can let him out in a few days. Oh, I forgot . . . watching him learn to use his legs is highly amusing! He does this little hopping run, like he's trying to buck; reminds me of when kids learn how to skip.


----------



## 

Yes, it's such fun to watch them figure out their long legs!

Take a few pictures of his hooves....I'm a bit intrigued by his single SPOT. As you said, she didn't have time to scatter it, but perhaps she made some other arrangements to get them on there!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just checking in to see if you were able to drag yourself away from your new arrival long enough to post some more pictures. Guess not....that ok, Hope you are enjoying him!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Diane was asking about his hooves:







No apparent striping at this point. The middle of the whorl on his head is dark. Don't know if it will stay that way.

Pictures courtesy of niece. I was flying low to be there for his first attempt at standing.


----------



## Eagle

Spots or no spots he sure is cute


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh looky...he's still in his slippers....such a cutie pie!


----------



## Evelynk2000

lol.



So that's what you call them!!!



I guess I never really thought about how he kept from ripping the sack!

So how long do you think he'll take to learn to sheath his boy bits? He's totally oblivious so far.

It's such a hoot watching him back all the way up to the wall and charge across the stall. I think he's pretty smart to figure out how to get the most bang for his buck. Speaking of which, he seemed to be attempting his kick yesterday. He'd back up to Katya and sorta hop. She'll straighten him out on that one!!!





When my youngest son was a toddler, we would walk to his playschool and I remember people telling me they'd see me crawling on the ground with him watching a bug, or lifting him up to see inside a flower. I LOVE those "Ah ha!" moments.


----------



## LittleRibbie

LOL...I think Sneeker proudly showed us his big boy parts on the second day....the ole "race horse" jokes started about then!!

Its funny...not sure why all foals love to back up into things but they all seem to then let this buck jump thingy happen ....its so fun to watch.

I think its great letting or having your son see and be amazed at little things like a bug or flower....now unless its on an ipad or computer game it seems they never get to enjoy them.


----------



## 

Those little boys are such fun to watch!! I love to watch them "learn" the attitude and try it out on everyone! And he'll figure out how to "hide" his parts after a short while! So cute!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Well, today Crystallos and I took turns sitting in the enclosure, paying the mama tax of alfalfa cube bits and talking quietly at her and Boy. She backed off her protection a bit and he walked right over and let me rub his neck and forehead. I think I've died and gone to horsey heaven!!!

My sister has come up with The Nicholas Terwilliger (TNT) or Nicholas of Terwilliger (Nico). I suggested Nicholas because Katyanna is somewhat Russian, and Nicholas was a czar. Terwilliger is a very Oregon name.

Can't wait for Thursday! Sunshine! We can clean up the poop outside and babyproof the fence between the minis and the bigs. And take off the blankets!!! Pictures.

Oh, and for the record, all systems are go, he's peeing and pooping quite nicely (did I just say that???), and he's snacking on Katya's poop.


----------



## Evelynk2000

And for the more visually oriented:


Big boy food!


Oh! That's interesting!


Aren't I pretty???


Well, I suppose so. Can you scratch my neck?

I can't wait for Thursday! I want to see how much he's grown. Hard to tell with the blankets on.


----------



## chandab

Man he's cute, and such a pretty head.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he's just gorgeous!! Well done Katya!


----------



## 

He is just gorgeous!!! And I'm so happy you are enjoying him so much! Keep those wonderful pictures coming!!


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wow, he is gorgeous! I love his head and those big dark eyes!


----------



## LittleRibbie

boy hes a handsome devil...I love the Maybelline out line of his ear!!


----------



## Crystallos

He's getting so much friendlier now that he's older. Only now wants to put everything in his mouth like a typical baby. It's not a huge problem yet as he has no teeth, but we want to avoid mouthiness. Any suggestions to prevent him from biting without affecting his friendly overtures?


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks, so much, all of you! We think he's amazing, of course!

Cat (niece) and her mom (my sister) and I have been out each morning to babyproof the enclosure, which, of course, entails splicing multiple lengths of fencing. In Oregon, we are experiencing 90-100 degree weather, which means humidity from the rains last week. We gather at 7:30 am or so to sit and knit fencing together.It's a slow process, because we're overlapping and doing the best we can, since we have an escape artist (Bridie) and a new colt (Nicky). We should be done tomorrow morning (we hope!!!!) and baby and mama can run to their heart's content.

In the meantime, I'm unable to attach the dear photo of Nicky snoozing off a full stomach. I tried a couple of times, and it wouldn't work. Who knows????

Katya is really good with him. She has that "what else is new?" attitude with him, and allows him leeway to explore and connect (especially after we pay the mama tax of goodies to eat). He spends a lot of time mimicking her: eating out of her feed bowl (gumming), drinking out of the bucket (splashing), approaching intruders (wary). . .


----------



## atotton

Love the blankie photos.


----------



## 

She sounds like the PERFECT brood mare -- letting junior learn about his world! Can't wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

This boy can sleep! I was standing right over him and he didn't bat an eye.

Today, we will finish baby-proofing the enclosure and the fun begins. Nicky needs to stretch those long legs, and Katya needs a chance to practice ignoring him, like a loving mother should.


----------



## 

Ahhhhhhh, just so handsome!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Today, we let the two of them out to explore their world, with the other two tied up near the haybags.




He ran alongside his mom, for the most part, and Katya was ecstatic to be out, let me tell you! She rolled (full all-the-way-over rolls) probably 20 times. He was fascinated by all this, since he's so young.




He was also fascinated by the balls I've brought in for Bridie, so I expect he'll have fun with those.

Katya was SO glad to be out: she ran and ran, with him by her side the whole time. A couple of times she bucked and kicked, so he tried that too. He spent most of his time near her, and she was never more that a foot away from him, but attending to her own needs. She's looking WONDERFUL, and I think she's enjoying having the use of her body again. She didn't mind us being in the paddock with her, for which I'm thankful.

After about half an hour, we opened the gate into their stall and Katya cruised right back in, with Nicky right on her heels.




Wiped him out!

See the line down his back? Is he going to stay dun?

How soon should we let the other maidens interact with them in the enclosure? She's not charging them any more, but I don't want them to inadvertently hurt Nicky with their curiosity, and I don't want to scare him or make Katya more protective than is called for.


----------



## lexischase

Oh my goodness! Big Congratulations!! What a cutie pie, love the photos!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thanks for the pictures - he is just stunning and Katya looks great.





Putting other horses in with a mare and foal is really a bit 'trial and error' - there is not really a good or right time to do it. The best thing to do is to run them either side of a safe fence until they have carried out all the 'introductions' and are totally ignoring each other. Then try adding one at a time when all is quiet and settled. It may take a week, it may take longer, but you are right, small babies can get injured as everyone skirmishes around! I wouldn't attempt to add any horses to Katya's pasture anyway until she is completely over the 'possessive Momma' stage (approx two weeks) unless it was with other mares and foals, babies are very interested in 'strange/new' horses and want to go investigating, which can make Momma mare a bit angry and very defensive.


----------



## 

For duns the first thing everyone notices is the dorsal stripe.

The next thing to look for is the typical front leg "primitive" zebra striping/barring. Sometimes it's hard to see the leg barring. Mine always had it -- some darker than others -- and you would see it between the knee and where the leg attaches to the body. It can look like ladder rungs, or even blocky, zig-zagged finer stipes or even smudges/mottling appearing. Some may even having the barring on their back hocks.

Next the face mask. You might see a darker mask on his face -- upper and/or lower or both.

Next cobwebbing. This is a "mark" of little concentric circles that would be on the forehead area -- almost where a "star" would be.

Ear barring -- sometimes you will see on the outside of their ears a dark "bar" of color that makes it look like the ear has light buckskin, then a darker "bar" then the light buckskin again as it connects to the head.

They can have some pretty "eye makeup" too -- looks like they used eye-liner and/or eyebrow pencil around their eyes.

There are other traits, but these in any combination (and not all have to be present) would indicate he's a dun, and the stripe will stay!!

Remember, he's only a few days old, so some might develop while other characteristics may already be there!

Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

He is so handsome no matter what color...I love him just the way he is!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I'm obviously prejudiced, but I think he's beautiful, adorable, wonderful . . .

So we have been letting them out in the mornings, since it's topping 90 degrees here lately:

As you can see, Katya is buffering him from EVERYTHING, but allowing him to explore his world. The bigs are fascinated, and Cat tells me that her mare (big one in the picture) gives him mama signals while he's running around. Too cute! Katya is still protective, buck/kicking at the fence between them


----------



## Jade10

Oh my he is just adorable, way too cute for his own good


----------



## AnnaC

He really is a stunning little lad - but then he has a gorgeous Momma so it is to be expected!


----------



## 

He's simply to handsome for his own good!! Just beautiful, and good job Katya!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Time progesses: We let them out, most mornings, for 1/2 hr to an hour. Today, he was a zoomy machine, running around his Mama and around the other mare, Smokey, who is recessive on the totem pole. We were doing feet on the bigs and on Mama Katya, so we did his feet too! Gotta get him used to our wonderful farrier, who is so in love with him. Nicky and Katya were out while the bigs were getting their feet done, and he didn't stop zooming the whole time. Once, Katya challenged Smokey, which was a total hoot, since Smokey is so low on the totem pole that she positively disappears off it!. She is SO not interested in interfering! We still have Bridie tied at the feedbag, since she is young and curious. So:
















I have videos of him running and popping like a jack in the box, and Mom is just calmly watching him learn his legs. We have a line of trees that are like a pattern for him to thread. At the end of the run, we herded them into their enclosure so the farrier could take care of Katya's feet, which are growing like a house afire. Then she looked at Nicholas's feet and trimmed a tiny little bit off them, even though he hasn't attained his "real" hoof yet. Fortunately, he's still small enough that Cat was able to control him. She said it was like trimming rubber. Training, you know!

He's such a beautiful child!!!!









Need I say more???


----------



## 

My farrier ALWAYS "trimmed" the foals feet on every visit -- he loved the babies too, and the babies learned to love him and do great with their trims!

Beautiful pictures!!! More.....more!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

This morning I get to wrangle minis while Cat and helper offload 4 tons of hay, so I will take my usual pictures of the crazy child and feed the picture beast!





Reading on one of the other threads about a baby running into a poop dumper . . . I've watched Nicky run full tilt into 2 posts and the fencing around the enclosure. No harm, no foul, but the fence bounced him back like a trampoline. I hope he doesn't remember that, because he'll end up making a game out of it!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cam did the ole " Im charging into the bounce back fence last year..twice " about scared me to death. These little ones just like to run and never watch where the're heading!! hence your signature quote...." some mistakes are too much fun to only make once "

4 tons of hay!!! I would be in heaven!!!


----------



## Evelynk2000

I got to the farm to find the hay all stored and the truck & trailer filled with other stuff. Hmmph!



I can't decide whether to be irritated or glad. Ok, I'm glad, because then I got to spend time with the minis and take more pictures for you!



Be ready to get out your magnifiers and check for "dunness" in the wild child:


Sorry about the dappled light. He's under the trees.


Goofy little guy!


'K Mom. I'm ready!








My personal favorite. We freed the other mini mares and he's looking for the mama bits under Smokey, who was very accepting of his explorations. Katya ignored the whole thing because she was proving that the grass is indeed greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## lexischase

So adorable!


----------



## Eagle

" Hey, send this one to your friends mum"

/monthly_07_2013/post-45050-0-29323800-1373293098_thumb.jpg







He is just way tooooooooooooooooo cute for words


----------



## Evelynk2000

I couldn't agree more! He tickles me to distraction!


----------



## AnnaC

He is just adorably cute, cheeky too!! LOL!!


----------



## 

What a joker! He's just so cute!!!!


----------

